# Contest Pokémafia Spectacular! - Game Thread



## M&F (Jul 17, 2022)

Day Zero of the Festival

Welcome, one and all, to this year's most spectacular solsticial event! The contestants are about to make their debut -- break out the glowsticks!

Entry #1! *Furisode Girl @Wisper *and *Hope*!
Entry #2! *Bug Catcher @JackPK *and *Gwen*!
Entry #3! *Midnight @RedneckPhoenix *and *Robbin*!
Entry #4! *Lass @myuma *and *Bip*!
Entry #5! *Painter @Herbe *and *Paul Paul*!
Entry #6! *Suspicious Child @Stryke *and *Icex*!
Entry #7! *Aroma Lady @qenya *and *Cupressaceae*!
Entry #8! *Battle Girl @mewtini *and *Gallade*!
Entry #9! *Poké Kid @sanderidge *and *Imposteround*!
Entry #10! *Burglar @Zero Moment *and *Rose*!

What an exciting Introduction Stage! But the most blood-pumping part of the event is up next -- the Appeal Stage! After all, not only will we be seeing the contestants put on their finest shows, but all those who manage to match the Popular Contest Type for the night will earn +2 Appeal points! Now, the ones who end up using a Move which is completely opposite to the Popular Contest Type at a given time will end up with -1 Appeal, but it is what it is sometimes -- we'll be sure to root for the underdog, too!

Of course, though, all eyes are going to be on the players who truly manage to impress the crowd. That's why the player(s) with the highest Appeal score at the end of the Night will have any vote they cast during the Day's Lynch poll counted as three votes! Even the player(s) with the second highest Appeal score are no slouches, as any vote they cast will be counted as two votes. As for the player(s) with the lowest Appeal score of all, though... their votes won't count at all! It's sad to see, but hopefully, it'll motivate them to make a true comeback, eh?

Hm? Hey, I'm in the middle of the opening show, don't just start whispering stuff in my ear--

Hm. Ooh. Yeah, that would definitely be a problem if we had some secret ring of players that are conspiring against everyone else. Why, if we ever found ourselves in a position where those contestants are only 1 dead player away from winning the game, we'd have to stop applying all these Contest effects immediately! But hey... we should keep things fair anyway, right? So I say, we should also shut it down if the conspirators are down to their very last member.

Anywaaaaay, you guys didn't hear any of that, right? Let's, uhhhh... let's let our contestants have the run of the stage for a little bit, before we dive right into the competition!

*48 hours for discussion. The lynch poll is not currently active.*
(realistically I will probably let it last a little extra long because lmfao I am not committing to nearly 2 AM as EoD)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 17, 2022)

︎□︎□︎︎ ■︎︎⬥︎⬧︎ ︎◆︎⍓︎⬧︎


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 17, 2022)

o/


----------



## Novae (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Novae (Jul 17, 2022)

god im so hyped for this its been so long


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 17, 2022)

waugh i should have thought of the ability to find good art before i made my pokemon choice... such a good togekiss


----------



## Novae (Jul 17, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> waugh i should have thought of the ability to find good art before i made my pokemon choice... such a good togekiss


it was from a cursory google search but i will endeavour to grab more for future days


----------



## JackPK (Jul 17, 2022)

Hihihi everyone, let's have a good game~!

As we're just starting, I just thought of a procedural question, incidentally:



M&F said:


> the ones who end up using a Move which is completely opposite to the Popular Contest Type at a given time will end up with -1 Appeal


@M&F, would you be able to clarify, does this just mean the least popular contest type(s) among moves chosen that night, or is it the two types that get a discontent reaction in the corresponding type of contests in the actual games?

god I almost just used reddit formatting to put in that link, it's been way too long since I've forum'd...


----------



## Novae (Jul 17, 2022)

also is appeal public and does it reset at the end of the night?


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 17, 2022)

oh yeah, i was also wondering about this - i was assuming that the popular type for the next day is whatever is the most-picked the previous night - so tonight we all pick moves and then the next day people's votes have weight according to the most picked type of moves from tonight? but that's definitely something i'd like clarification on


----------



## M&F (Jul 17, 2022)

JackPK said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > the ones who end up using a Move which is completely opposite to the Popular Contest Type at a given time will end up with -1 Appeal
> ...


the latter! so, for the sake of the less intensely nerdy of us:
-Coolness is opposite to Cuteness and Cleverness
-Beauty is opposite to Cleverness and Toughness
-Cuteness is opposite to Coolness and Toughness
-Cleverness is opposite to Coolness and Beauty
-Toughness is opposite to Beauty and Cuteness



Wisper said:


> also is appeal public and does it reset at the end of the night?


yes and yes!



sanderidge said:


> oh yeah, i was also wondering about this - i was assuming that the popular type for the next day is whatever is the most-picked the previous night - so tonight we all pick moves and then the next day people's votes have weight according to the most picked type of moves from tonight? but that's definitely something i'd like clarification on


nope, the Popular Type is picked at the same Night as it applies (and only publicized the Day after); players won't know which it is until after their moves are in!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 17, 2022)

mafia.


----------



## haneko (Jul 17, 2022)

U-um - Lass Myuma here! This is the very first contest me and Bip have entered! So... please go easy on me >_<

(Translator's note: hi, everyone)


----------



## Stryke (Jul 17, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> mafia.


me when i'm playing mafia


----------



## qenya (Jul 17, 2022)

Hi everyone! Excited to be here.


----------



## qenya (Jul 17, 2022)

qenya said:


> Hi everyone! Excited to be here.


Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## qenya (Jul 17, 2022)

qenya said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! Excited to be here.
> ...


----------



## qenya (Jul 17, 2022)

per character flavour i may or may not be playing this game while high so please excuse the chaos that will ensue


----------



## qenya (Jul 17, 2022)

i know d0 is for memes so i promise this will be my last game-relevant post for a while but. first thing that occurs to me based on the rules is that the mafia will presumably find it quite easy to manipulate the most popular contest type. (obligatory disclaimer: assuming there is a mafia and they have a mafia chat. not always a given with MF.) so I am in favour of trying to remove that advantage from them by agreeing a contest type between us before the end of each day.

just a thought, sing out if you disagree. and no particular preference what the type should be, at least for N1


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 17, 2022)

$20 says someone has an ability like "kill anyone who chose Beauty this night" though 

plus if there's, like, an investigator whose investigation ability is on one specific type they wouldn't be able to use it if everyone only picked a certain type

plus plus i'm like half sure the popular type is "picked" either by random or by whatever mf thinks would be funniest


----------



## Novae (Jul 17, 2022)

good morning chat


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 17, 2022)

qenya said:


> i know d0 is for memes so i promise this will be my last game-relevant post for a while but. first thing that occurs to me based on the rules is that the mafia will presumably find it quite easy to manipulate the most popular contest type. (obligatory disclaimer: assuming there is a mafia and they have a mafia chat. not always a given with MF.) so I am in favour of trying to remove that advantage from them by agreeing a contest type between us before the end of each day.
> 
> just a thought, sing out if you disagree. and no particular preference what the type should be, at least for N1


wait, i thought mf said the contest type is determined outside of our own move choices?


----------



## JackPK (Jul 17, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > i know d0 is for memes so i promise this will be my last game-relevant post for a while but. first thing that occurs to me based on the rules is that the mafia will presumably find it quite easy to manipulate the most popular contest type. (obligatory disclaimer: assuming there is a mafia and they have a mafia chat. not always a given with MF.) so I am in favour of trying to remove that advantage from them by agreeing a contest type between us before the end of each day.
> ...


the signup thread says this:



M&F said:


> the type of most Moves used in the night becomes the *Popular* type


anyway, qenya's suggestion sounds good in a vacuum but I agree with RNP that, knowing MF's penchant for shenanigans, it is entirely possible anti-town roles could have killing and/or other powers that depend on guessing the target's contest type, so I am reticent to try to game the system like this. in fact, dare I say, I'd expect MF may even have intentionally included such powers as a deterrent to town gaming the system by publicly planning the popular contest type in advance.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 17, 2022)

yeah that makes sense


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 17, 2022)

oh hmm i misread her reply to me earlier then... waugh mechanics. i am easily confused though so i will go with the flow.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 18, 2022)

really isn't much to talk about without horrid tragedies happening huh


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2022)

zzzzzzz
wake me up when the sun sets


----------



## Stryke (Jul 18, 2022)

we could derail the conversation completely by talking about something not even a little bit game related


----------



## Stryke (Jul 18, 2022)

what's y'all's favorite burner to use on the stove. i'm front left burner gang if you're with me sound off


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 18, 2022)

i like the front right... honestly though if you're cooking at all i'd cheer you on, i'm not that good at cooking myself and would probably just do better helping here and there instead of being In Charge


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 18, 2022)

i forgor to say that the reason i don't like the front left burner is it's really close to the wall in our house, but i still preferred front right in a different house before i moved, so ig it doesn't actually factor in...?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 18, 2022)

we used to have a front left and right, and then a MIDDLE burner that was elongated for heating a skillet

middle gang


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 18, 2022)

i keep instinctively refreshing for this thread but there's nothing new to read... about what i should expect from. midnight reading i guess 

don't know if it'll be relevant with this level of activity/since it's only day 0, but i'm going to be out all day with friends tomorrow so i won't be around. (on the other hand things are moving slowly enough that i could probably pop in from my phone anyway??) can't wait for things to pick up though!!!


----------



## qenya (Jul 18, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> $20 says someone has an ability like "kill anyone who chose Beauty this night" though


oh this is valid

i'm not sure i'd say it's _likely_, it seems a bit overpowered as roles go. but enough of a scary possibility to work as a deterrent



sanderidge said:


> wait, i thought mf said the contest type is determined outside of our own move choices?


snapread sande town for being confused about this


----------



## qenya (Jul 18, 2022)

Stryke said:


> what's y'all's favorite burner to use on the stove. i'm front left burner gang if you're with me sound off


front right. small and friendly ring


----------



## Novae (Jul 18, 2022)

Stryke said:


> what's y'all's favorite burner to use on the stove. i'm front left burner gang if you're with me sound off


front left burner gang!


----------



## Novae (Jul 18, 2022)

also its my birthday today thats something to talk about


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 18, 2022)

"If a player says the words 'Happy Birthday' in that order, they will die"

happy birthday though


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 18, 2022)

here's a coupon for a free sandwich you redeem it by claiming your entire role in the thread


----------



## qenya (Jul 18, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> here's a coupon for a free sandwich you redeem it by claiming your entire role in the thread


mafia don


----------



## qenya (Jul 18, 2022)

qenya said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > here's a coupon for a free sandwich you redeem it by claiming your entire role in the thread
> ...


fuck


----------



## qenya (Jul 18, 2022)

(happy birthday wisper!)


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2022)

Wisper said:


> also its my birthday today thats something to talk about


----------



## JackPK (Jul 18, 2022)

hbd wisper!

I am front left burner gang



RedneckPhoenix said:


> here's a coupon for a free sandwich you redeem it by claiming your entire role in the thread


sandwich artist. there, I wild draw 4'd you /s


----------



## JackPK (Jul 18, 2022)

I choose who gets the sandwiches now


----------



## mewtini (Jul 18, 2022)

yoooooooo


----------



## mewtini (Jul 18, 2022)

YOOOOOO first tcodfia in Um, How Long?

also ! happy birthday wisper!


----------



## mewtini (Jul 18, 2022)

im screaming am i the only one who didn’t get to nickname their pokémon T_T


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 18, 2022)

who wants to see something really funny


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 18, 2022)

jack it is then

*Robbin used Self-Destruct!*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 18, 2022)

nah not really but you freaked out for a second didn't you


----------



## mewtini (Jul 18, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> jack it is then
> 
> *Robbin used Self-Destruct!*


not this.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 18, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> nah not really but you freaked out for a second didn't you


not me, i don't get freaked out too easily. i'm a little bit unflappable, guess you could say i'm built different haha. that's just me though lol haha


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 18, 2022)

i am inside your home.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 18, 2022)

imagine actually "playing" the "game"


qenya said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > wait, i thought mf said the contest type is determined outside of our own move choices?
> ...


i know it's a snapread but can you elaborate on this at all?

currently at rnp/qenya (a little bit more the latter) light v for reasons
likely holding off on reading sande/wisper for now, also for reasons


----------



## mewtini (Jul 18, 2022)

kinda wish that i hadn't been literally completely blacked out throughout all of tarot mafia because i feel like i have zero idea of what to expect from an MFia setup


----------



## Herbe (Jul 18, 2022)

Aw guys look Paul Paul came up to me with this in his mouth (which is weird cause like he seems to have opposable thumbs??)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 18, 2022)

mewtini said:


> kinda wish that i hadn't been literally completely blacked out throughout all of tarot mafia because i feel like i have zero idea of what to expect from an MFia setup


tarot was a von game


----------



## mewtini (Jul 18, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > kinda wish that i hadn't been literally completely blacked out throughout all of tarot mafia because i feel like i have zero idea of what to expect from an MFia setup
> ...


oh right! i feel like i did play some MF game that i have zero memory of though.
i guess this accidentally was case in point lol.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 18, 2022)

Herbe said:


> Aw guys look Paul Paul came up to me with this in his mouth (which is weird cause like he seems to have opposable thumbs??)


paul paul!!!


----------



## qenya (Jul 19, 2022)

mewtini said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > jack it is then
> ...


oh yeah. @M&F can we have confirmation that day actions will delay EoD if they occur in the last 24h. after the shenanigans last time.


----------



## qenya (Jul 19, 2022)

mewtini said:


> imagine actually "playing" the "game"
> 
> 
> qenya said:
> ...


oh i was just thinking. if sande were in scumchat (obligatory: "assuming there is a scumchat") it would be more likely to have a grasp of the rules given Twice the number of places to discuss them. no special insights or 4d chess here im afraid



mewtini said:


> currently at rnp/qenya (a little bit more the latter) light v for reasons
> likely holding off on reading sande/wisper for now, also for reasons


aww you flatterer you. i do love to be townread


----------



## qenya (Jul 19, 2022)

Herbe said:


> Aw guys look Paul Paul came up to me with this in his mouth (which is weird cause like he seems to have opposable thumbs??)


PAUL PAUL! i love and appreciate him.


----------



## qenya (Jul 19, 2022)

tierlist

posted art (locktown)
Herbe
Wisper

everyone else
sande
myuma
mewtini
Stryke
Zero Moment
RNP
Jack


----------



## mewtini (Jul 19, 2022)

qenya said:


> oh i was just thinking. if sande were in scumchat (obligatory: "assuming there is a scumchat") it would be more likely to have a grasp of the rules given Twice the number of places to discuss them. no special insights or 4d chess here im afraid


ok yeah, that's sort of what i expected

i feel like i personally don't buy into "confused about mech > townie" because it assumes that scumchat is a) always active and b) talking about this particular mech and c) that player X is even necessarily reading everything

also when sande and i cowolfed it was a relatively mechy/gimmicky game similar to this and sande posting questions and having generally very pure tone made everyone townread them when they were not town. LOL. (none of this to say that i have any particular read on sande, either, i'm just wary of being pocketed by them in specific because i know that if i hadn't been literal mafia with them in that game i prob would have townread them too)


----------



## mewtini (Jul 19, 2022)

ok that was a lot of words but basically

all that to say that "being lost != not mafia"

95% saying that for my own benefit


----------



## JackPK (Jul 19, 2022)

mewtini said:


> also when sande and i cowolfed it was a relatively mechy/gimmicky game similar to this and sande posting questions and having generally very pure tone made everyone townread them when they were not town. LOL.


Ah, good point, until you said that my read had been "sande has a misconception of the rules > sande prob didn't read the rules as carefully as scum would > sande maybe town" but good point, my logic was faulty


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 19, 2022)

hey so i'm running an experiment tonight so don't use Cleverness unless absolutely necessary please


----------



## Novae (Jul 19, 2022)

mewtini said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > oh i was just thinking. if sande were in scumchat (obligatory: "assuming there is a scumchat") it would be more likely to have a grasp of the rules given Twice the number of places to discuss them. no special insights or 4d chess here im afraid
> ...


hi mewt hope youve been good

i assume from your phrasing you don't have a take on sande from this - do you have one on qenya?


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 19, 2022)

i am here before i nap!! albeit for a tiny bit since i am very sneeby. maybe having three things at olive garden was not in fact a smart move

did get a chance to skim thread while i was out and i have to say like. of the tcod mafia renaissance non-bastard games i've played i think i wasn't town in either of them (hamilton mafia 3p, snomfia mafia; was town in knives alley but bastard game + i spent so much of that game paranoid that i barely remember it) so i very much understand how people would be hesitant to run on tonereading/wouldn't want to put stock in that. can say that i will do my best to be helpful and solvy and hopefully contribute to things rather than leave it up to tone or chance!! though i can't promise i'll be the best at it i do think i've learned a bit stuff since i started playing here. (on the other hand this is an MFia and i don't, i don't know if what i can come up with will be helpful?) regardless i will do my best to prove myself/help in other ways!!


----------



## M&F (Jul 19, 2022)

qenya said:


> oh yeah. @M&F can we have confirmation that day actions will delay EoD if they occur in the last 24h. after the shenanigans last time.


bwahahaha I'd forgotten about that one but I guess the directly affected wouldn't soon forget-

anyway, no confirmations I'm afraid, but that is how I'd normally run it yes


----------



## M&F (Jul 19, 2022)

(also we're technically like, two hours from EoD, but again I'm not flipping this thing until it's a more reasonable hour for future EoDs)


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2022)

It's dangerous to go alone, take this!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 19, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> hey so i'm running an experiment tonight so don't use Cleverness unless absolutely necessary please


it's abt the minutae of the setup i'll explain my findings tomorrow


----------



## JackPK (Jul 19, 2022)

rnp I s2g if you're scum with a power of "kills everybody who didn't pick Clever" I will self-eject into the stratosphere


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 19, 2022)

it's a lot simpler than that and also not stupidly overpowered like damn could you imagine


----------



## mewtini (Jul 19, 2022)

Wisper said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > qenya said:
> ...


i do but i’m waiting to see how it develops
i kinda said it earlier but i’ve since paranoia backed away from
it

(also heyyyyyy hope you’ve been good too! i’m glad to be hanging w/you again B) )


----------



## mewtini (Jul 19, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> i am here before i nap!! albeit for a tiny bit since i am very sneeby. maybe having three things at olive garden was not in fact a smart move
> 
> did get a chance to skim thread while i was out and i have to say like. of the tcod mafia renaissance non-bastard games i've played i think i wasn't town in either of them (hamilton mafia 3p, snomfia mafia; was town in knives alley but bastard game + i spent so much of that game paranoid that i barely remember it) so i very much understand how people would be hesitant to run on tonereading/wouldn't want to put stock in that. can say that i will do my best to be helpful and solvy and hopefully contribute to things rather than leave it up to tone or chance!! though i can't promise i'll be the best at it i do think i've learned a bit stuff since i started playing here. (on the other hand this is an MFia and i don't, i don't know if what i can come up with will be helpful?) regardless i will do my best to prove myself/help in other ways!!


hi sande i’m hype to play with you again and sorry if my post about you came off overly, like, negative?, after i posted it i was worried it sounded weird


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 19, 2022)

no i'm hype too!! sorry if i sounded overly stiff/formal, it was just a lot of "i understand and think this is reasonable but please do not take this as a confession of guilt"... trying to convey a lot at once hgjksdnfgh


----------



## mewtini (Jul 19, 2022)

no you’re all good i just wanted to make sure you knew i wasn’t trying to be hard on you out of nowhere ;___;


----------



## haneko (Jul 19, 2022)

I do be


----------



## qenya (Jul 19, 2022)

mewtini said:


> i feel like i personally don't buy into "confused about mech > townie" because it assumes that scumchat is a) always active and b) talking about this particular mech and c) that player X is even necessarily reading everything


well yes that's why i said snapread. i solemnly swear not to take any important decisions based on this first impression


----------



## mewtini (Jul 19, 2022)

i don’t read the term snapread as necessarily meaning something so different from that but yeah i understand lol. just stating that i disagreed with the read


----------



## mewtini (Jul 19, 2022)

myuma said:


> I do be


hello!


----------



## qenya (Jul 19, 2022)

mewtini said:


> i don’t read the term snapread as necessarily meaning something so different from that but yeah i understand lol. just stating that i disagreed with the read


no that's valid! tbh i'm not really even trying to put together opinions, it's not like there's really anything to go on is there. getting the memery out of the way was the point of instituting a d0 after all.


----------



## Novae (Jul 19, 2022)

qenya said:


> getting the memery out of the way


does not compute
we don’t “stop memeing” here


----------



## Herbe (Jul 19, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> hey so i'm running an experiment tonight so don't use Cleverness unless absolutely necessary please


trying my hardest not to 4D chess the consequences of actually Asking this in thread (something something WIFOM) im running in circles


----------



## Herbe (Jul 19, 2022)

i guess you could say i should stop trying to be clever about it


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 19, 2022)

Herbe said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > hey so i'm running an experiment tonight so don't use Cleverness unless absolutely necessary please
> ...


don't worry about it it's fine


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 19, 2022)

(technically it's 11-dimensional, canonically)


----------



## Herbe (Jul 19, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> (technically it's 11-dimensional, canonically)


u


----------



## Novae (Jul 19, 2022)

hi herbe!!


----------



## Herbe (Jul 19, 2022)

hi wisper!!!! happy late birthday :OOO missed u


----------



## M&F (Jul 19, 2022)

alright, that should be enough and then some

Night Zero of the Festival

Gabby here with Hoenn TV, we're live for what promises to be the most spectacular event in Lilycove since Wallace's wardrobe malfunction! There has been some disheartening talk about conspiracy and cheating behind the scenes, but the contestants all seem to be full of spirits, and besides, they say cheaters never prosper, right? And as a career journalist, I have never, ever encountered anything that would make me second-guess that sentiment!

In case you've missed the all-important Introduction Stage, let's go over this festival's participants once more...

[hide=poll summary]there wasn't one.[/hide]
[hide=ping list]@Wisper 
@JackPK
@RedneckPhoenix
@myuma
@Herbe
@Stryke
@qenya
@mewtini
@sanderidge
@Zero Moment
[/hide]

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Jul 19, 2022)

oh great, this is what I get for forgetting to hit preview.


----------



## M&F (Jul 21, 2022)

and what I get for drawing attention to the screwup is that everyone reacted to that instead of the phase change post- er-hem, anyway

-----

Day One of the Festival

Such an exciting round of appeals to open our festival to! Our contestants had much to live up to right from the onset -- the eyes of the crowd said it all. These were discerning spectators, who wouldn't settle for just bright lights and obnoxious colors. No, the people wanted to see some *Cleverness* today, some substance to go with all of the performance. Now, were our competitors able to live up to such lofty expectations?

Well, what can be said for sure is that *Robbin*'s show was able to win over even the most difficult critics watching. By the time the intended routine was finished, the people were still raring to go, to such an extent that they even demanded an encore! That was when *RedneckPhoenix* called for... well, no one could understand what that bizarre thing was _saying_, but Socrates's 72nd Symphonic Shitpost is a performance that transcends all language barriers, and that was what the Solrock had in store for its adoring fans -- a Spectacular Talent, through and through!

As awe-inspiring as it was all by itself, though, that amazing show was far from the only great performance we were treated to. Another standout would have to be *Bip* crisp, smooth moves -- a testament how much discipline *myuma* has as a coordinator even as an ostensible beginner.

Still, let's not sugarcoat it: every gem of a performance comes amidst hundreds of sweaty mine foremen, and this night was no exception when it comes to stinkers. I am, of course, talking about *Imposteround*'s wacky swoggling -- did anyone catch a single step of what was going on with that one, or were we all not supposed to? ... Ah, well; however disappointing *sanderidge* may have fared this time, these halls have seen nearly as many comebacks as they have sound victories. The crowd may be booing you right now, but take heart, and know that they are fickle in all the best ways -- your chance to win them over may be right around the corner!

And thusly-- hey, what did I just tell you yesterday about the whispering? ... Hmmm. Ah. Yes, it's a shame. Yes, yes, I'll announce it.

Friends, I'm afraid I have an unfortunate announcement to make. *Zero Moment*'s partner *Rose* appears to have sustained some unfortunate injuries, as a presumable result of all the frantic action yesterday, and the two will have to drop out of the festival. Sad, but the show must go on -- and our other nine passionate contestants shall be making sure it does go on!

----------

Night Zero Appeal Listings
The Popular Type was *Cleverness*.

*@RedneckPhoenix and Robbin:* 9 points (triple vote)
*@myuma and Bip:* 6 points (double vote)
@JackPK and Gwen: 5 points
@qenya and Cupressaceae: 5 points
@mewtini and Gallade: 5 points
@Wisper and Hope: 4 points
@Stryke and Icex: 4 points
@Herbe and Paul Paul: 3 points
*@sanderidge and Imposteround:* 2 points (no vote)
----------

*Zero Moment is dead. He was Town.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 21, 2022)

are we back to zm dying n1 again


----------



## Herbe (Jul 21, 2022)

rnp i assume you have gained hidden esoteric knowledge through your gambit of cleverness


----------



## Herbe (Jul 21, 2022)

also wooo im 2nd loser yaaaaa neighbors sande


----------



## Herbe (Jul 22, 2022)

im comfy reading rnp as town since it seems like you have a Big Power (the Spectacular Talent thing being capitalized feels canoney) that would be overpowered to give to mafia it looks like you can just Decide that the contest theme Is something through some big wahoo so ya. towncore keith hell yea.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 22, 2022)

tfw you log in to see that you're assigned not clever at day phase


----------



## Novae (Jul 22, 2022)

ive been assigned clown at daystart


----------



## mewtini (Jul 22, 2022)

bruh

am i ever going to get to play a game with zm wtf


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 22, 2022)

Herbe said:


> im comfy reading rnp as town since it seems like you have a Big Power (the Spectacular Talent thing being capitalized feels canoney) that would be overpowered to give to mafia it looks like you can just Decide that the contest theme Is something through some big wahoo so ya. towncore keith hell yea.


i won't correct you it seems convenient to my narrative


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 22, 2022)

me, checking the thread at 3am: damn... sure is quiet in here...


----------



## haneko (Jul 22, 2022)

it's TOO quiet!


----------



## qenya (Jul 22, 2022)

HELLO sorry i forgot to check the thread this morning


----------



## qenya (Jul 22, 2022)

i don't buy herbe's explanation of RNP's ability - if he earned 9 points then the move he used must be worth 7 points without the Popular Contest bonus. far too overpowered in combination with the effect. at least i know i don't have anything anywhere near that good.

more likely I think is that he relied on reverse psychology to get other people to use Clever moves because his highest-scoring move happened to be Clever

that's not really AI though that's just RNP


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 22, 2022)

i believe i have the "borderline mechanically useless but equipped to fiend appeal like nobody else" considering my coolness move is Solar Beam which is 8 appeal raw not including popularity


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 22, 2022)

and has no other effect


----------



## Herbe (Jul 22, 2022)

qenya said:


> more likely I think is that he relied on reverse psychology to get other people to use Clever moves because his highest-scoring move happened to be Clever


;-;

blehhhhh i thought that people would just Go Along With It, i went along with it (see my uh my 2nd loser status)

nah but fr like i thought that ppl generally Didn't Use Clever and so he like rigged it or something
uh
so my reasoning for the read is flimsy so im not really strongholding it for now. no towncore just solrock rockin


----------



## Novae (Jul 22, 2022)

i think herbe's read might actually have some merit for the wrong reasons

bc like

idk would mf just hand out what's essentially a free triple vote to mafia

...actually yeah probably


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 22, 2022)

>reverse psychology
mfw i listened and didn't use Clever and now here i am with no vote


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 22, 2022)

on topic: i've been townreading rnp since d0 because he's been astonishingly not... inflammatory and pretty cooperative? offering ideas on his own in response to others' thoughts (like when he said something along the lines of "$20 says mafia has an ability to kill whoever chose Beauty", and offering info about his moves just now... which, tbf, are the only two times this happens in thread, but there are only six pages so far, so maybe it still means something...?) isn't something that mafia rnp does, i think - i reread both hamilton mafia and knives alley recently, and there's a huge difference in helpfulness/freely offered info between them.

on the other hand it's entirely possible that this is just a year's worth of regular human change lmao so maybe this doesn't mean anything. also guys posting reads is really scary i spent this entire post thinking "this is going to look absolutely fucking awful for me if he turns out to be mafia"


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 22, 2022)

also i could have sworn Spectacular Talent is a canon thing, i am like 90% sure it's just the name for the move that a pokemon does when it gets to do the peak appeal/crowd excitement move in ORAS, but bulbapedia doesn't say anything so i'm wondering if i imagined it


----------



## Herbe (Jul 22, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> also i could have sworn Spectacular Talent is a canon thing, i am like 90% sure it's just the name for the move that a pokemon does when it gets to do the peak appeal/crowd excitement move in ORAS, but bulbapedia doesn't say anything so i'm wondering if i imagined it


im a fake fan


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 22, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> i reread both *hamilton mafia *and knives alley recently, and there's a huge difference in helpfulness/freely offered info between them.


i meant tarot mafia rip. i think rnp was also town in hamilton mafia? but also on making this correction i went and checked the dates of the games, and tarot mafia is from 2020 which is ages ago and now i am feeling very doubtful on my idea of how 2022 mafia rnp would post/interact. maybe i cancel my own read


----------



## Herbe (Jul 22, 2022)

had to go check my notes bc ya rnp randed town in hamilton he was the town poet


----------



## Herbe (Jul 22, 2022)

see heres the thing i think im going to be wrong about everything all the time Especially when i am trying to be Right


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 22, 2022)

i need a handshake react. me too me also


----------



## JackPK (Jul 22, 2022)

qenya said:


> i don't buy herbe's explanation of RNP's ability - if he earned 9 points then the move he used must be worth 7 points without the Popular Contest bonus. far too overpowered in combination with the effect. at least i know i don't have anything anywhere near that good.
> 
> more likely I think is that he relied on reverse psychology to get other people to use Clever moves because his highest-scoring move happened to be Clever
> 
> that's not really AI though that's just RNP





RedneckPhoenix said:


> i believe i have the "borderline mechanically useless but equipped to fiend appeal like nobody else" considering my coolness move is Solar Beam which is 8 appeal raw not including popularity





RedneckPhoenix said:


> and has no other effect


re: all of this: I am inclined to gutread this as towny because I also have my highest-scoring move being 8 appeal raw with no other effect. but RNP, I guess this must mean you have some kind of move that gave you a big bonus (the Spectacular Talent, presumably) as a result of everyone else not using Clever? and you must have been explicitly told about this bonus?

just curious and slightly wondering bc my moves don't say anything explicitly using the words Spectacular Talent nor describing a bonus like that for me. entirely possible it's just a matter of different roles tho.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 22, 2022)

oh herbe was 90% right (i'm assuming Spectacular Talent just describes the best move each night)

Wonder Room (*Cleverness*) (+7 Appeal) (this isn't copy pasted mf)
Designate a contest type. That type forcibly becomes the Popular Type this night.

i was fuckin' with y'all


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 22, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> on topic: i've been townreading rnp since d0 because he's been astonishingly not... inflammatory and pretty cooperative?
> 
> on the other hand it's entirely possible that this is just a year's worth of regular human change lmao so maybe this doesn't mean anything.


yeah... yeah... yeah.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 22, 2022)

that rnp was not one of the better rnp's.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 22, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> oh herbe was 90% right (i'm assuming Spectacular Talent just describes the best move each night)
> 
> Wonder Room (*Cleverness*) (+7 Appeal) (this isn't copy pasted mf)
> Designate a contest type. That type forcibly becomes the Popular Type this night.
> ...


mf gave me a +8 and a +7 (+popularity) move and not much else useful. an investigation move that only works if the party tells the truth about their appeal points and a roleblock that only works if it matches the popular type. most useful thing is a poisoner role... that also gives the target +5 appeal, and thus probably 3 votes


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 22, 2022)

i'm assuming everyone else has a move for each type?


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 22, 2022)

i also have a move for each type! since we can't use the same type twice in a row i think it would be kind of fucked if everyone didn't have at least two options?


----------



## JackPK (Jul 22, 2022)

I also have a move for each type.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 22, 2022)

how the hell yall got +8 appeal moves >:/ i max at 5

also theres a chance that some people might not have all the appeal types? based on some wording in my role. but like its vagueworded enough that it might just be the way MF writes these things. just saying not to rule it out


----------



## mewtini (Jul 22, 2022)

idk if it’s good or bad that i absolutely do not care that much about this rnp thing right now, mostly because i think it isn’t AI



sanderidge said:


> on topic: i've been townreading rnp since d0 because he's been astonishingly not... inflammatory and pretty cooperative? offering ideas on his own in response to others' thoughts (like when he said something along the lines of "$20 says mafia has an ability to kill whoever chose Beauty", and offering info about his moves just now... which, tbf, are the only two times this happens in thread, but there are only six pages so far, so maybe it still means something...?) isn't something that mafia rnp does, i think - i reread both hamilton mafia and knives alley recently, and there's a huge difference in helpfulness/freely offered info between them.
> 
> on the other hand it's entirely possible that this is just a year's worth of regular human change lmao so maybe this doesn't mean anything. also guys posting reads is really scary i spent this entire post thinking "this is going to look absolutely fucking awful for me if he turns out to be mafia"


i pretty much echo this entire post. it’s what made me gutread him as more towny than normal, but it also feels like a kind of shitty/mean read because it’s like … maybe this is just him being a regular person and i’m not so sure that rnp being inflammatory = mafia and him being cooperative = town lol. maybe he’s just vibing. Idfk

also in re the ending of that post: yeah it’s terrifying LMAO


----------



## mewtini (Jul 22, 2022)

wait y’all are out here with high appeal moves?


----------



## mewtini (Jul 22, 2022)

oh i just saw that jack said that that +8 move had no other effect but the appeal gain so that makes some more sense now


----------



## Stryke (Jul 22, 2022)

It's been a hot minute (read: about a year) since we've last played tcodfia. A year is a decently long enough time for things to change-- I'd consider myself a pretty different person than I was last year. I'm not saying town!RNP isn't a possibility, but I don't know how much stock I'd put in comparing playstyles in previous games after a hiatus like this (well, for forum mafia anyway... I wouldn't know about any games y'all might've participated in together outside of here). I'm keeping an open mind for now, but the fact that he's been so forthcoming about all of his moves is giving me a townlean on him.

Of course, if this is all actually part of mafia!RNPs ploy to intentionally craft an entirely new playstyle to successfully pocket the entire town, then consider me bamboozled and impressed


----------



## mewtini (Jul 22, 2022)

lol stryke i was just about to ask you to read rnp for me


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 22, 2022)

discord nitro got me so bad. not having custom emojis to use while i type is fucking me up so much. how do i express my feelings now

me, carefully pasting in the url of the emoji i want to use here: anyway the whole read situation has me like this:






but yeah agree, slight/careful/not very sure townlean is where i'm at.

also re: moves, my highest appeal move is +7, but i think it's quite risky and it makes sense to me for there to be at least some payoff for it. my other moves are much lower (me wailing at the bottom of the appeal ladder with 2 rn)


----------



## haneko (Jul 23, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> i'm assuming everyone else has a move for each type?


Yep, I've got one for each type as well. 



Herbe said:


> how the hell yall got +8 appeal moves >:/ i max at 5


I'm in the same boat...the max any of mine get is +4 appeal. I chose the cleverness move I had and ended up with +6. Which I know is going against what rnp said, but I didn't totally trust rnp; I couldn't tell if their comment was a joke or a threat.


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

interesting

I do _not_ have a move for each type - i'm missing one - and none of my moves are no-ops (although some are, uh... questionably useful)

i wonder why the difference. four people have said the opposite and i think four is probably too many mafia so it's probably not AI...?


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

i have no particular thoughts on RNP's tone but i am confused by the deadpanness. are you saying the move you used n0 did actually let you manually override the popular type and joking about it being a no-op, or the other way around


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

*qenya*


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > oh herbe was 90% right (i'm assuming Spectacular Talent just describes the best move each night)
> ...


oh i understand now. they're two different moves. sorry, slow on the uptake

i am surprised though because my moves do share a consistent theme despite having different effects. whereas these don't seem to

curious which applies to other people


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

post 'em.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 23, 2022)

qenya said:


> i am surprised though because my moves do share a consistent theme despite having different effects. whereas these don't seem to
> 
> curious which applies to other people


Mine are a mixed bag; I have the no-added-effect high-appeal move, one other pattern-breaking move, and then the other three all share a consistent theme.


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> post 'em.


hm... mulled this over briefly... not totally opposed but i think not right now. d1 claims rarely a good idea. would rather wait until we can collectively pool enough information to identify liars, which i doubt is possible toDay. (and ofc telling you one would give away the gist of all of them, given the shared theme.)

since other people have shared their strategy already though i will do the same: i ignored the thing about cleverness as WIFOM and just used my move with the highest appeal, which happened to be +6. sadly it was one of the ones opposed to cleverness (either coolness or beauty) which is how come i'm not joining you up with the extra votes :(

and if the vote is purely based on "her role format is slightly different from some other people who've posted!" consider: why would i be truthful about that if i were mafia


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

qenya said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > post 'em.
> ...


just the flavor then, if you're so worried.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

it also interests me which of the types you are missing.


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > RedneckPhoenix said:
> ...


you mean like the move names? uh sure i don't see the harm in that, they don't seem relevant to the effects. body slam, petal blizzard, frenzy plant, stun spore. (i guess this gives away that cuteness is the theme i don't have, but eh, i find it hard to imagine how that would be possible or useful to take advantage of.)

how about you?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

your moves don't have non-mechanical descriptions?


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> your moves don't have non-mechanical descriptions?


oh! yeah i have a little italicised line of flavour text beneath each one. but that's mostly just rephrasing the in-game effect of the moves in in-universe terms - the only one that even references the move itself is stun spore which describes it as "a shimmering shiny" (MF accidentally a word there perhaps?)

kinda feels like MF didn't have as much time to integrate the flavour and the roles as she did for the gym leader mafia, now I think about it


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

i am sleepy now so if you have further questions i'll look at them tomorrow

fwiw i was null on you earlier but this conversation is making me feel more positive, i believe that you're trying to figure out setup


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

hrmmmm. vote's staying for now. this all rubs me the wrong way


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

mrmrmrmrmrmr wish i had actually posted this read instead of waffling on about whether i would be right or wrong but tbh my vibe on qenya was a light red gutread and im just gonna go ahead and take the chance to actually make a *qenya* vote

i dont think the lack of a certain type is what does it for me cause like i said my role has a specific wording that suggests that not every townie has every type of move and i hate to be Like This but its really hard for me to nail down the specifics of why i feel like this. which is frustrating! would love to have an actual reason to point to and like if you Cajole me ill try to pull one together but im mostly just glad that the one person i was light redreading, one person i had an opinion on actually has another vote on them. and im mad that i didnt express my opinon Before this so im not gonna keep quiet at this point


----------



## Stryke (Jul 23, 2022)

Interesting. I also have a move from every type, which I believe makes 6 of us who have revealed their move distribution. 

A little curious now to hear from the people who haven't already mentioned it, but does everyone else have moves of all 5 types? If it's just qenya who doesn't, there might be more to this at best and a bit suspicious at worst. Lilligant isn't exactly a Pokemon lacking in moves with Cuteness, either.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 23, 2022)

Stryke said:


> Lilligant isn't exactly a Pokemon lacking in moves with Cuteness, either.


i don't think that this is relevant? u-pick flavor doesn't tend to be game or role-altering.

i do have a move of each type, but i'm kind of wary of sussing based off of this alone.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 23, 2022)

Herbe said:


> i dont think the lack of a certain type is what does it for me cause like i said my role has a specific wording that suggests that not every townie has every type of move


mine does as well fwiw.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 23, 2022)

mewtini said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think the lack of a certain type is what does it for me cause like i said my role has a specific wording that suggests that not every townie has every type of move
> ...


mine does not have this wording; does anyone else's? not sure if this is an indicator (very well may not be) but I'm curious whether/how many more people will claim to have it and claim to not have it


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 23, 2022)

guys i really hate to do this to you but i did not know there were five types and thought there were only four. it turns out i do not in fact have all contest types because i don't have five moves??


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 23, 2022)

i thought four made sense because that's the limit of a moveset in the games + somehow i didn't realize there are five contest types. rip. lmao.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 23, 2022)

not me bursting into the thread like "wait shit guys i didn't realize my role is done exactly the same way as qenya's and now i don't sus her" after two people vote her... unfortunately that is exactly what i am doing

anyway, like qenya i do not have moves of every type and my moves are all extremely related to each other; if i gave away one ability it's probably extremely obvious what my other three do. i also have no moves that are geared towards appeal only - my strongest move (imo) actually only gives 1 appeal, and my most risky move has 7. 



JackPK said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think the lack of a certain type is what does it for me cause like i said my role has a specific wording that suggests that not every townie has every type of move
> ...


my role mentions absolutely nothing about this!


initially i was soooomewhat maaaybe inclined to sus qenya because she was the only one with a really different setup so far, but on reading herbe's vote i'm back to neutral on qenya and kiiiind of sussing herbe because this move + the rnp towncore post both feel extremely abrupt to me. on the other hand i don't think i've ever actually played a game with herbe before and idk if this is just how you play + i believe we are all doing our best to figure stuff out. i feel bad for going "this feels badly informed!!!" because i would have so much anxiety posting anything after that if someone called _me _out like that... hgjksdnfgh. on the other hand my townread of rnp has gotten a lot stronger (and if it turns out he's mafia he's played me like an orchestra lmfao)

anyway i acknowledge that the timing and content of this post are extremely sus and that this is probably going to make people look worse on me (and probably also on qenya... i am so sorry...) but i am doing my best to be helpful about offering information and i also would _like _to believe that MF wouldn't make a setup where the mafia is findable if everyone just shares a couple details about their moves. (even though i was hoping to believe the opposite like 20 minutes ago. lmfao.)


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 23, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> tfw you log in to see that you're assigned not clever at day phase


i am once again assigned not clever


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

here's what i'm suspicious about:
all of my moves are named after actual moves a solrock could use. i assume mf did research on that since some of them are kind of stretches, when easily one could have just said "fuck it" and put whatever moves on whatever pokemon as long as they're the right type.

namely, i have Solar Beam, Confide, Incinerate, Morning Sun, and Wonder Room. which are all sorta explained, kinda halfway, kinda like the roles were made first and then assigned random moves solrock can learn.

qenya's pokemon, lilligant, can't learn frenzy plant OR body slam. two of the moves that qenya claimed.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

not even by tutoring. not even by egg moves. not even hisuian lilligant.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 23, 2022)

my moves are fly, sandstorm, agility, and teeter dance, and according to asbdb pompom oricorio can learn all of these.

... i am sorry *qenya *but i would like an explanation


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 23, 2022)

unsure if it's relevant but i looked through asbdb as a convenient searchable page of all the moves a pokemon can learn in gen 7 and out of the grass starters there is just one pokemon that can learn everything qenya listed - venusaur


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> my moves are fly, sandstorm, agility, and teeter dance, and according to asbdb pompom oricorio can learn all of these.
> 
> ... i am sorry *qenya *but i would like an explanation


i appreciate the fervour and transparency but you don't have a vote lmao


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 23, 2022)

HELP I FORGOT


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 23, 2022)

me: i can handle my memory issues i can play mafia
me like three times within one day: guys i forgot about a game-defining mechanic


----------



## haneko (Jul 23, 2022)

all of my moves can be learnt by Pidgey in-game, too. (Although one of them can only be learnt in an older game).

Herbe's lack of reasoning beyond gutread for his qenya vote seems a bit sus to me? It is early game and there's not much to go on so weak reads are understandable, but it's also something a maf might do if they want to look town and jump on a bandwagon. (Though the qenya wagon is still also in its early stages. So I guess my reasoning might be a bit of a reach).

@Herbe , do you have anything more to say on why you're voting qenya?

I would be looking at sanderidge a bit sus if it wasn't for the plausible deniability of forgetting/misreading things after not playing mafia for a while.


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> here's what i'm suspicious about:
> all of my moves are named after actual moves a solrock could use. i assume mf did research on that since some of them are kind of stretches, when easily one could have just said "fuck it" and put whatever moves on whatever pokemon as long as they're the right type.
> 
> namely, i have Solar Beam, Confide, Incinerate, Morning Sun, and Wonder Room. which are all sorta explained, kinda halfway, kinda like the roles were made first and then assigned random moves solrock can learn.
> ...


oh shit you're RIGHT

i didn't even think about it but yeah frenzy plant is the grass-type starter tutor move isn't it

i can't tell you anything more i'm afraid, all i know is what's in my role PM. best guess is MF found it tricky to reconcile the role she'd already come up with with moves lilligant can actually learn so she had to cut corners. probably explains the lack of meaningful flavour text too. maybe i ought to have given her two options like some of you folks did. sorry MF.

i am mildly put out that you think i would be this bad at fakeclaiming but it's whatever


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

fwiw my role PM doesn't say anything about other people's movesets unlike herbe and mewt


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

claim summary for anyone having as much trouble as me keeping track of them

Wisper - no info
Jack - 5 moves, one high-appeal no-op, three related
RNP - 5 moves, one high-appeal no-op, others unrelated (claimed them, ish, in post #125)
myuma - no info
Herbe - 5 moves, info that not all townies have 5 moves
Stryke - 5 moves
qenya - 4 moves, all related
mewt - 5 moves, no high-appeal no-op, info that not all townies have 5 moves
sande - 4 moves, all related
ZM - no info (rip)


----------



## mewtini (Jul 23, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> here's what i'm suspicious about:
> all of my moves are named after actual moves a solrock could use. i assume mf did research on that since some of them are kind of stretches, when easily one could have just said "fuck it" and put whatever moves on whatever pokemon as long as they're the right type.
> 
> namely, i have Solar Beam, Confide, Incinerate, Morning Sun, and Wonder Room. which are all sorta explained, kinda halfway, kinda like the roles were made first and then assigned random moves solrock can learn.
> ...


i still have reason to think that the moveset she claimed isn't AI
also if they're just move names/flavor i don't think that that's something mafia would even need to lie about


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

loosely ordered within tiers

townleans
RNP - even though i know he's barking up the wrong tree, obviously, he at least seems to be making a strong effort based on the limited information we have public so far
sande - the forgetfulness is EXTREMELY believable, but maybe not necessarily AI, perhaps mafia just aren't talking much (i just remembered some advice zori gave in a previous game about everyone constantly overestimating how much the mafia coordinate). more relevant i think is the sensible pontificating about RNP's tone. unless they're scumbuddies maybe but i'm disinclined to assume that see: previous
mewt maaaybe - hasn't said much or volunteered her own opinions but has been very helpful in reminding us how to play this goddamn game properly, which she didn't have to do. i don't think i disagree with any of the general strategy she's suggested even though I've been failing miserably to put it into practice so far

unknown quantities
myuma - not engaged much but i like her post above, feels appropriately solvy.
Wisper - has barely posted
Jack - has restricted himself to factual statements (some of which are unverifiable ones about his own role) and not really offered any opinions of his own beyond saying RNP's claim vaguely sounds plausible. not focusing much on the game? doing his best but a bit rusty? trying to slip under the radar? not sure

least confident
Herbe - i see myuma's point about the bandwagoning and they haven't really done anything to alleviate that. _except_ that they were the first person to volunteer having received information about not all townies having 4 moves, which i know is true. but that's not really super AI (perhaps one townie and one mafia were told?) and my vote would probably go here if I had to cast it now. would like to hear the answer to myuma's question tho.


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

qenya said:


> information about not all townies having 4 moves


er, *5 moves


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

i don't have enough thoughts to play keldeoquestions unfortunately but i do have one thing i'm curious about

@JackPK , @mewtini , you both earned 5 appeal too. did you pick Cleverness like RNP and myuma or did you just pick a high-appeal move like me


----------



## Novae (Jul 23, 2022)

hi

5 moves, +5 appeal is my highest (i used it last night but it was beauty so rip)

speaking of 5 im going to be in a car for 5 hours then at a party at 5 so uh, slank cover for today lol


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

hmm if we're not going to get everyone on and caught up before EoD i may leave a vote on *Herbe* for now just in case the margins are tight

would be embarrassing to die thru apathy


----------



## mewtini (Jul 23, 2022)

qenya said:


> i don't have enough thoughts to play keldeoquestions unfortunately but i do have one thing i'm curious about
> 
> @JackPK , @mewtini , you both earned 5 appeal too. did you pick Cleverness like RNP and myuma or did you just pick a high-appeal move like me


i didn’t use a clever move


----------



## haneko (Jul 23, 2022)

I have 5 moves, for the record


----------



## haneko (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm leaning *Herbe* and leaving it there since idk if I'll be here @ EOD either lol


----------



## JackPK (Jul 23, 2022)

qenya said:


> Jack - not focusing much on the game?


this, yes, sorry -- as you are aware from other chats, Real Life Stuff has come up that has been impacting my ability to focus -- but trying my best



qenya said:


> @JackPK , @mewtini , you both earned 5 appeal too. did you pick Cleverness like RNP and myuma or did you just pick a high-appeal move like me


I used a +5 Appeal non-Clever move, which is my second highest-appeal move (the first-highest, of course, being my high-appeal no-op)

(btw what does no-op stand for? not sure if I missed somebody coining it or if it's existing slang I'm unfamiliar with)


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

no like i'll be real i don't have a nailed down reason to leave a vote on qenya and if i claimed i did or trawled through posts picking out "here here here" i would just be pulling it out of my ass like. just being transparent here. it is literally vibes and none of the vibes have been Alleviated so my vote stays. if i had to put it to words it would be, "trying too hard." and yea yea this is frustrating but like /i/ usually try too hard when im mafia so i might just be projecting



myuma said:


> Herbe's lack of reasoning beyond gutread for his qenya vote seems a bit sus to me? It is early game and there's not much to go on so weak reads are understandable, but it's also something a maf might do if they want to look town and jump on a bandwagon. (Though the qenya wagon is still also in its early stages. So I guess my reasoning might be a bit of a reach).
> 
> @Herbe , do you have anything more to say on why you're voting qenya?


dude i posted that vote knowing that it would not make me look more towny like its a bullshit gutvote its inherently kinda suspicious but i don't particularly care? i have my gutread, all of rnp's reasoning either makes sense or isn't alignment indicative (so irrelevent) in my opinion, i am trying to Actively Play The Game


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

qenya said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > here's what i'm suspicious about:
> ...


many things could be said about mf. "cringe." "old." "name is impossible to ISO." but lazy is not something i would call mf. look at Every Single MFia game and tell me if mf cuts corners, like, anywhere. 

see, you keep saying my moves are unrelated, but mf really went all in on including not only my personal flavor from the pokestar studios film Red Fog of Terror but also reconciling them with the moveset of a solrock, in a manner that seems a little forced but is definitely very passionate and definitely the opposite of lazy. 

like Incinerate, my toughness poisoner appeal-added move, the flavor is "_Elevates a contestant's performance with a plume of flame. So, like, were lifeforms on this planet combustible, again...?" _


and Morning Sun, my Beauty Popularity-Roleblock move, is 

"_Illuminates a contestant's performance with a radiant light. Might make it a bit tough for them to see what they're doing, though. Such is the limitation of Earth eyes."_


you tell me if MF is cutting corners here


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

i sincerely and entirely doubt that mf would just say "ah lilligant doesn't have a move that fits this, let's just give it moves it don't have"


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

my thought is that it's something like 

"You are an Aroma Lady, but you lost your Lilligant a long time ago due to injuries sustained in an accident caused by neglectful management on the part of the Contest Spectacular staff. using your Venusaur, who themself is also bitter about not being as popular as that winged fire hazard and wet turtle, you intend to expose the evils of the Contests and bring justice to the world. you're allied with [name], who shares your conviction and believes in your cause. you win when all town-aligned players are eliminated."


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 23, 2022)

screaming into my hands that i'm so tiny brain that it affects people's reads of me. help. i was determined to be helpful and contribute to solving and now here we are




qenya said:


> loosely ordered within tiers
> [...]


if i had a vote rn (WHICH IS NOW SOMETHING I REMEMBER I DO NOT HAVE) i would actually be inclined to put it on stryke atm since there's already a decent amount of pressure on herbe. i remember rnp previously commenting that a very common mafia!stryke strategy is to fly under the radar as much as possible, and seeing as stryke didn't make it onto this list that's some pretty under-the-radar behavior and would like some posting from him



Redstrykephoenix said:


> if stryke's town he usually fucks around a lot and i recall a few scum games of his where his strat was "people will forget i exist if i'm quiet enough"


sorry for weird quote placement but i'm on mobile rn

anyway, if i could i would pressure stryke rn but i can't. as to other leans -  
i'm still kind of sus at qenya because of flavor, though it's alleviated somewhat by mewt saying she has reason to believe the flavor is NAI + i think qenya wouldn't put together a flavorclaim that is so obviously out of place for lilligant + if mewt and qenya were cowolfing i don't think they'd come up with quite this strat??? also i love when people put info together in a big list because then i can just work off it lmao. i do have to admit that's influencing my feelings
hoping to see more posting from myuma, feeling good about them so far!
if rnp is mafia i am thoroughly pocketed rip. enjoying this era of solvy rnp either way
i'm pretty unsure on herbe; i do think they're just trying to play the game and put stuff out there even though their moves still seem really sudden/pushy to me. solidly neutral


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

ooooooh yeah i uh i uh i kinda forgot stryke was playing this game ty for recalling that meta bit sande  :O


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> i remember rnp previously commenting that a very common mafia!stryke strategy is to fly under the radar as much as possible, and seeing as stryke didn't make it onto this list that's some pretty under-the-radar behavior and would like some posting from him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stryke's also in college now though so idk if that applies here


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > i remember rnp previously commenting that a very common mafia!stryke strategy is to fly under the radar as much as possible, and seeing as stryke didn't make it onto this list that's some pretty under-the-radar behavior and would like some posting from him
> ...


already in classes??? its mid-summer in the northern hemisphere :((((((( rest in peace


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

idk i ain't talked to him in a sec


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

time marches on.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 23, 2022)

college really does take it out of you... rip i am back to square one once again


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> many things could be said about mf. "cringe." "old." "name is impossible to ISO." but lazy is not something i would call mf.


i don't think i called her lazy either, just speculating that she had trouble thinking of something to tie lilligant to the role. i understand where you're coming from but i can't give you flavour text that doesn't exist. like i said, my other three moves besides stun spore don't have any relevant flavour beyond repeating the role effect in in-universe terms. and again, if i were faking my flavorclaim (not even a roleclaim!), what earthly reason would i have to pick something so suspicion-inducing.

i know full well how tempting a good tunnel can be (*cough* acnh mafia...) but please...

anyway.



Herbe said:


> dude i posted that vote knowing that it would not make me look more towny like its a bullshit gutvote its inherently kinda suspicious but i don't particularly care? i have my gutread, all of rnp's reasoning either makes sense or isn't alignment indicative (so irrelevent) in my opinion, i am trying to Actively Play The Game


this is an... interesting pov. personally i wouldn't have said "bullshit gutvotes" were inherently suspicious at all... like we literally have next to no mech information to go on rn, all votes are based on gut feelings.

also, "trying too hard" is certainly a valid criticism (i have been getting the sense i'm the most active person... terminally online. rip) but you said you developed this read before RNP's push on me, and at that point the only mech thing i'd said yet was that i doubted your theory about RNP having a move affecting the winning theme. - that was before he confirmed it was true, obviously.

idk this doesn't really go any way towards making me feel any better about you. even if i didn't have to keep my vote on you for self pres i think i would anyway.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

qenya said:


> this is an... interesting pov. personally i wouldn't have said "bullshit gutvotes" were inherently suspicious at all... like we literally have next to no mech information to go on rn, all votes are based on gut feelings.
> 
> also, "trying too hard" is certainly a valid criticism (i have been getting the sense i'm the most active person... terminally online. rip) but you said you developed this read before RNP's push on me, and at that point the only mech thing i'd said yet was that i doubted your theory about RNP having a move affecting the winning theme. - that was before he confirmed it was true, obviously.


no it was before the mechanical stuff it wasnt even really because of the mechanical stuff this was like early game when i was like "hm who might it be" and literally just vibes based thought you. like i developed this with really no good reason thats why im calling it bullshit. had no real justification and i do think me posting a vote without real justification was suspicious in the long run (because thats what got yall to vote for me!! right???)  honestly i feel like im being logicked around in circles,,,,,, is it suspicious i have little to no justification? is it not? whats goin on? but hey stalemate none of this makes me feel less suspicious of you either overall so Thats How It Goes I Guess (and i also cant retract my vote due to self pres! fun!)


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

at this point though i no longer feel like my vote is all that unjustified in my head i am more confident in it


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

JackPK said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > Jack - not focusing much on the game?
> ...


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

ugh one day i will hit preview before submitting to make sure my quotes aren't fucked up


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

reposting because i think stryke won't get the ping if it's inside quote tags

Wisper - 5 moves. used Beauty N0
Jack - 5 moves, one high-appeal no-op, three related. used Cute or Tough N0
RNP - 5 moves, one high-appeal no-op, others unrelated (claimed them, ish, in post #125). used Clever N0
myuma - 5 moves. used Clever N0
Herbe - 5 moves, info that not all townies have 5 moves. didn't use Clever N0
Stryke - 5 moves. no info about N0 move. (@Stryke wanna give us a hint?)
qenya - 4 moves, all related. used Beauty or Cool N0
mewt - 5 moves, no high-appeal no-op, info that not all townies have 5 moves. didn't use Clever N0
sande - 4 moves, all related. used Beauty or Cool N0
ZM - no info (rip)


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

Herbe said:


> is it suspicious i have little to no justification? is it not? whats goin on?


i don't think it's suspicious to vote with weak justification on D1, but it is definitely suspicious to provide justification that doesn't make sense.

i'm not really trying to convince you here tbc (how would that even work. "oh shit you could be right actually, i think i might be mafia after all"). just trying to provide a running commentary on my thought process, since there's no benefit keeping it secret


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

:(


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

im just a fool


----------



## Stryke (Jul 23, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> stryke's also in college now though so idk if that applies here


Classes haven't started yet but I am working 7 days a week at two jobs as well as doing a summer class so uh. Yeah I guess I like to stay busy. 



sanderidge said:


> screaming into my hands that i'm so tiny brain that it affects people's reads of me. help. i was determined to be helpful and contribute to solving and now here we are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn part of the reason I made my read on RNP was because I thought _I _had changed over the course of a year too-- I've been trying to be a little more on top of this game and make more contributions of my own . The more things change, the more things stay the same, I guess.

 I was kinda wondering why I didn't get included in qenyas list though... Am I really that much of a non-entity in this game so far?



qenya said:


> reposting because i think stryke won't get the ping if it's inside quote tags
> 
> Wisper - 5 moves. used Beauty N0
> Jack - 5 moves, one high-appeal no-op, three related. used Cute or Tough N0
> ...


I used my +4 Cute move.

Anyway we already got two competing lynchwagons (along with a potential third if I don't get my ass in gear and post more lol), so I still need to gather my thoughts a little more on everything so far, but I'm still at work, so it may a bit. I think I'll put a tentative vote on *Herbe* for now, though.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

is eod in like two hours


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

rip stryke ;-; good to have you in thread

ugh remind me next game that i am bad at mafia actually and my whole "dont focus on acting townie when im townie just be natural" schtick doesnt work when im Bad At Being Town, i gotta get better at this game

that all being said i don't think im the worst mis-execute so /shrug is how it is


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 23, 2022)

hi stryke!! sorry to call you out for inactivity based on stuff from more than a year ago hfnsgh. hope stuff is going decently well for you though!! sounds really really busy ;w;

also, for the info collecting, i used my +3 Cool move! i don't have Beauty; that's the one i'm missing


----------



## Stryke (Jul 23, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> hi stryke!! sorry to call you out for inactivity based on stuff from more than a year ago hfnsgh. hope stuff is going decently well for you though!! sounds really really busy ;w;


All good! I understand the rationale, I'd probably do the same if I was in your position 

Also wait did you say EoD is like. Soon?


----------



## Stryke (Jul 23, 2022)

I mean I can lurk I just can't really make like long posts. I will try to gather my thoughts faster though!


----------



## M&F (Jul 23, 2022)

Herbe said:


> is eod in like two hours


correct! we're calling it at basically three hours from now, unless we're tied

so let's recap the vote totals at present:
-*qenya (4)* - RedneckPhoenix(*3) (#139), Herbe (#151)
-Herbe (3) - qenya (#176), myuma(*2) (#179)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

i'm at work rn, posting from the bathroom, but herbe has given me little reason for pause (seriously, it's been years, weird tone is excusable). either qenya is lying about moves and junk (which seems likelier as we proceed, given that my italicized flavor is NOT just rehashed) or mf just decided haphazardly to not do the thing mf does best


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

er, reason i mention being at work being that i may not be around for EoD


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

Stryke said:


> I was kinda wondering why I didn't get included in qenyas list though... Am I really that much of a non-entity in this game so far?


oh shit im so sorry dude! i'm afraid so, literally didn't even notice i'd missed you. guess you're almost by definition in the "no strong feelings" section


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

M&F said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > is eod in like two hours
> ...


missing stryke's vote on Herbe (#201)


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

Herbe said:


> rip stryke ;-; good to have you in thread
> 
> ugh remind me next game that i am bad at mafia actually and my whole "dont focus on acting townie when im townie just be natural" schtick doesnt work when im Bad At Being Town, i gotta get better at this game
> 
> that all being said i don't think im the worst mis-execute so /shrug is how it is


handshake emoji on all of these tbh tbh


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

thank u for the extra data folks. adding it on, and for simplicity since people have started volunteering their exact themes anyway, might as well add that mine was beauty (petal blizzard, +6, my highest appeal move as i said)

Wisper - 5 moves. used Beauty N0
Jack - 5 moves, one high-appeal no-op, three related. used Cute or Tough N0
RNP - 5 moves, one high-appeal no-op, others unrelated (claimed them, ish, in post #125). used Clever N0
myuma - 5 moves. used Clever N0
Herbe - 5 moves, info that not all townies have 5 moves. didn't use Clever N0
Stryke - 5 moves. used Cute N0
qenya - 4 moves, all related. used Beauty N0
mewt - 5 moves, no high-appeal no-op, info that not all townies have 5 moves. didn't use Clever N0
sande - 4 moves, all related. used Cool N0
ZM - no info (rip)

total tallies...
Clever - 2
Cute - 1 or 2
Beauty - 2
Tough - 0 or 1
Cool - 1
...plus Herbe's and mewt's (which weren't Clever) and ZM's (which might have been)

conclusion: it's very possible for Clever to have been the Most Popular Theme or whatever it is even disregarding RNP's role. so this tells us literally nothing useful. oh well i did my best.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

so since we Are tied is EoD delayed
also my move was Beauty (it was a plus 4 that got knocked down to 3 appeal cause blehh!! opposite!!!)

wanna go pspspspsps and get all the folks who havent shown up yet to show up


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

or just like arent around at this very moment uwu joinnnnnn


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

tbf i think everyone has showed up at this point... myuma and wisper said they'd probably miss EoD, jack has life stuff, sande can't vote, ZM is dead... mewt has been around but hasn't voted yet i guess


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

Herbe said:


> also my move was Beauty


Clever - 2
Cute - 1 or 2
Beauty - 3
Tough - 0 or 1
Cool - 1
unknown - mewt (not clever), ZM

i realise we never asked @M&F what happens if there's a tie (in the absence of roles affecting it). i assume you just rand it?


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2022)

qenya said:


> tbf i think everyone has showed up at this point... myuma and wisper said they'd probably miss EoD, jack has life stuff, sande can't vote, ZM is dead... mewt has been around but hasn't voted yet i guess


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

40 minutes to EoD


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

ok with 10 minutes on the clock i'm gonna go ahead and claim just in case Shenanigans occur

my moves are all roleblocks, each with extra features; petal blizzard is my high-appeal (+6 Beauty) one that's made up for by the drawback of only blocking the effects of moves that also have high appeal. i targeted RNP on N0 per standard tcod roleblocker practice (and also because i was suspicious about the cleverness thing), and if his move was +7 Clever then it definitely went off. so that's why i was dubious about herbe's suggestion that RNP manipulated the most popular type.

... and that's also why i've been collecting information about the "actual" most popular type, because if it became apparent that the most popular type _was_ manipulated despite the roleblock, that would be extremely revealing - my best guess in that case would be that someone _else_ on the scumteam had the role, with RNP learning about it from scumchat. but it's looking like occam's razor is holding true so far and cleverness probably actually did just win fair and square. so yeah. my list from earlier is unchanged and this was all a colossal waste of energy. smh


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

this ain't it


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

"i roleblocked someone, who also has a roleblock, but i think i was roleblocked"


----------



## M&F (Jul 23, 2022)

Suspicion hangs thick in the air as the contestants question the truth of the "simple accident" from earlier, but decisive actions stall over high-profile disagreements.

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> "i roleblocked someone, who also has a roleblock, but i think i was roleblocked"


i don't think i was roleblocked, no... read the post again

i've seen nothing to suggest you didn't use the move you said you did, or that i failed to block it


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

M&F said:


> Suspicion hangs thick in the air as the contestants question the truth of the "simple accident" from earlier, but decisive actions stall over high-profile disagreements.
> 
> *24-hour time extension.*


also phew i can safely go to bed. zzz


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

qenya said:


> i realise we never asked @M&F what happens if there's a tie (in the absence of roles affecting it). i assume you just rand it?


still curious about this btw @M&F ! in case you get a moment

(tie in the popular contest type, not the yeet poll, since the quote lacks context)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

i am int he midst of scarfing down a bowl of soup on break my reading comprehension may suffer as a result

anyways; again, you gotta be lying. you just gotta be. i can not believe all your roles are roleblockers, because that would be stupid


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

if it is true then mf first of all stop laughing at me in spectator chat and second of all come on mf you're better than this


----------



## mewtini (Jul 23, 2022)

*qenya *


----------



## mewtini (Jul 23, 2022)

i’ll catch up later. just woke up B)


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> anyways; again, you gotta be lying. you just gotta be. i can not believe all your roles are roleblockers, because that would be stupid


shrugs! and yet they are. i don't have anything else to tell you i'm afraid. sande and jack both said they had sets of similar moves too, maybe consult with them.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 24, 2022)

no guarantee that this will be An Indicator, but in case it is: qenya, if you feel comfortable, would you be able to give any description as to _how_ your roleblocks are differentiated from each other? I am curious whether it will be similar to mine, in which case I would be much more comfortable believing your claim


----------



## JackPK (Jul 24, 2022)

to clarify, *mine meaning "my similar moves", of course (not "my roleblocks", I am not claiming roleblocks)


----------



## Stryke (Jul 24, 2022)

Stryke said:


> I mean I can lurk I just can't really make like long posts. I will try to gather my thoughts faster though!


says he'll lurk and then proceeds to completely ignore thread for 5 hours, completely missing when EoD was supposed to be

Anyway, I'm sort of with RNP in that having 4 moves still seems a bit off to me, and I'm still not completely convinced that there's not something more to that there. However, after qenya said her piece, it did strike me as extremely odd that she openly admitted it. Like, if you saw everyone else claiming that they had all 5 types, and you didn't, it would likely be MORE to your advantage to go with the crowd and make up some BS inoffensive 5th move to not stick out from the norm. It's not exactly an easy thing to disprove either, so the fact that qenya came forward with that at all while knowing it may draw some suspicion to her is kinda giving me a townlean.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

stryke one time i openly admitted to strapping a bomb to someone's chest and the person with a bomb on their chest (hi herbe) townread me

the meta is in shambles


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

more discussion! more discussion! i cannot contribute anything useful but i am here!


----------



## M&F (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya said:


> i realise we never asked @M&F what happens if there's a tie (in the absence of roles affecting it). i assume you just rand it?


yeah, I'd rand it; I've considered using each type's total appeal score in the night as a tiebreaker, but eh, too bis in idem


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

lol i read the things i missed but don’t know what to do


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

Stryke said:


> However, after qenya said her piece, it did strike me as extremely odd that she openly admitted it. Like, if you saw everyone else claiming that they had all 5 types, and you didn't, it would likely be MORE to your advantage to go with the crowd and make up some BS inoffensive 5th move to not stick out from the norm.


_thank_ you. i keep saying this. i was under no suspicion at all (except apparently privately from herbe fsr) before i volunteered the fact that i only had 4 moves. why would i make something up that makes me sound _more_ suspicious? do y'all think i _want_ to be yeeted?



JackPK said:


> no guarantee that this will be An Indicator, but in case it is: qenya, if you feel comfortable, would you be able to give any description as to _how_ your roleblocks are differentiated from each other? I am curious whether it will be similar to mine, in which case I would be much more comfortable believing your claim


hmm... i kept it secret out of habit but, sure, i think it would be quite hard to take advantage of. my moves are the four combinations of "only blocks high-appeal moves" vs "only blocks low-appeal moves" (the exact cutoff i will keep private, i think...) and "blocks the target earning appeal as well" vs "only blocks the effect". petal blizzard is obviously the one that only blocks high-appeal moves and doesn't block the target earning appeal.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/RefugeInAudacity


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

openly admitting that your role is scummy is towny these days. qenya ain't stupid. qenya is, however, claiming that FRENZY PLANT is a roleblock


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

and body slam? instead of, iouno, sleep powder, or sweet scent, or something to do with aroma. sound off, everyone, if your flavors are this wonky. 

all my flavors, they reference me being an extraterrestrial. incinerate sets people on fire, boosting appeal, but i forget that these fragile earth lifeforms are flammable, killing them at the eod. morning sun, my conditional roleblock, mentions "the limits of earth eyes". wonder room references robbin replacing baseline reality with our home dimension. confide has us attempting to communicate with these primitivr lifeforms (Effectiveness varies.), appealboosting townies and nerfing mafia. 

i genuinely do not believe mf would spend this much effort describing my roles and then just say "ah, frenzy plant and body slam, roleblocks, fuck it," so you must be lying about SOMETHING.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

uhh. i can safely say that out of my moves, two do not do anything remotely like what they're flavored as, and two _do _do what they sound like, kind of? so i really don't _wholly _disbelieve that frenzy plant could be a roleblock, aside from my general suspicion about qenya and lilligant and frenzy plant?


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> and body slam? instead of, iouno, sleep powder, or sweet scent, or something to do with aroma. sound off, everyone, if your flavors are this wonky


well. sleep powder and sweet scent aren't Tough. if mf was fitting the flavour to the role, she'd be looking for one move of each type excluding Cute that lilligant can learn and that vaguely evokes roleblocking... I haven't checked but I find it perfectly easy to believe that body slam was the best option available for Tough. it can paralyze at least.

regardless, at this point if you're still tunnelled on me i don't think anything other than a flip is going to get you out, so i think i'd rather look at more productive avenues of discussion.

@mewtini wanna talk a bit more about your vote on me? earlier you were saying flavour wasn't a sensible reason to vote... did something change?


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya said:


> regardless, at this point if you're still tunnelled on me i don't think anything other than a flip is going to get you out, so i think i'd rather look at more productive avenues of discussion.
> 
> @mewtini wanna talk a bit more about your vote on me? earlier you were saying flavour wasn't a sensible reason to vote... did something change?


why would something have had to change

there are things to read besides just flavor, i was just saying that i don’t think that particular thing is all that important necessarily (and i think there’s a wide range of available moves/movesets at play, going off of my own)

also i was keeping it tied up


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

and also i do actually TR herbe more than you


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

i honestly loosely don’t want to kill anyone toDay lol but i know we should


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

EoD is about to sneak up on me (it’s 8:30am and i’m about to go back to sleep)

cringe but i’m kinda tempted to suggest a third wagon but i don’t know who yet. why are the herbe voters voting herbe, is it mostly because they voted qenya lol



Herbe said:


> ugh remind me next game that i am bad at mafia actually and my whole "dont focus on acting townie when im townie just be natural" schtick doesnt work when im Bad At Being Town, i gotta get better at this game
> 
> that all being said i don't think im the worst mis-execute so /shrug is how it is


i don’t think w!herbe ~ever posts this and while i TLed kate earlier on i’ve mellowed out on that (there were certain tonal things that i thought sounded more like villa but on reflection they’re closer to scumrange for her than i think herbe’s posting has been to their scumrange, even if they haven’t been as active)

also something feels off to me about qenya’s retaliation against herbe, i don’t think the justification herbe gave was necessarily as “suspicious” as it was made out to be and it kind of feels like qenya OMGUSed


qenya said:


> Stryke said:
> 
> 
> > I was kinda wondering why I didn't get included in qenyas list though... Am I really that much of a non-entity in this game so far?
> ...


tinfoiling this for no reason


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

also abruptness is not at all super wolf indicative for herbe. he tends to be kind of capricious with reads and i almost think that he was *less* abrupt as mafia during tvtropes. considering his post history was kind of thin, and it’s d1, i don’t think i expect to see a full progression esp if it is just a gutread. and it seems less scummy to not even try to justify it but still hang onto it for the rest of the day out of conviction, lol (as opposed to wiggling out of it under pressure, which imo he had the opportunity to do)

hate when i end up talking to myself for half a page. Im Sorry .

i miss @Wisper (im aware of your slank cover) + want to hear thoughts from @myuma (i know you said you’ll miss EoD, but just in case you’re here before then) + @sanderidge did you actually ever vote? (who else am i missing? @JackPK ?)

i miss ZM can you guide me from beyond the grave plz


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

TLDR though i dont think qenya has actually been that scummy, i just feel more confident that herbe is town and this could very well be v/v (need to reread not at 9am or on mobile). i’m trying to figure out what i want my sciencewagon to be. Gn


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

actually, @qenya, who would you vote after herbe (if anyone)


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

mewtini said:


> why would something have had to change


no particular reason i guess! just that you didn't offer any other explanation, and we were tied before you voted so if you'd got it in before EoD it would have shifted it up to 5-4. so i figured there must be some logic behind it. but your thought process makes sense to me, cool



mewtini said:


> cringe but i’m kinda tempted to suggest a third wagon but i don’t know who yet. why are the herbe voters voting herbe, is it mostly because they voted qenya lol


kinda i guess? less the fact of the vote, and more that they seemed to be piggybacking off RNP's push. but i freely admit it's based on nothing mech since it turns out i have no useful mech info whatsoever lol.

i'm not opposed to a different wagon if someone has a better idea but i think it will be quite hard to get off the ground without @myuma's doublevote, so i'm sticking where i am for now out of self pres. (i will be online at EoD so don't wait for me if you manage that.)


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

mewtini said:


> actually, @qenya, who would you vote after herbe (if anyone)


ah i missed this. tricky tbh, nothing much has changed since my tierlist the other day... sande and you still seem pretty levelheaded, and i might put stryke round about there too, or at least at the top of the nullpile... i guess i would move to "yeet the inactives" out of a lack of any other ideas. and of them it seems mean to go for jack when he has good reasons not to be paying much attention to the game, so wisper probably. but i stress that's the weakest possible justification i can imagine


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya said:


> less the fact of the vote, and more that they seemed to be piggybacking off RNP's push.


gotcha, that makes some more sense

i see what you mean, i think i’m projecting the fact that i’ve definitely been in situations where i was suspicious of someone but too nervous to vocalize it until someone with some more thread weight brought it up. the main thing that makes me townread herbe here is the way that they’ve stuck to it, i think


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

i honestly think i want off the wagons fr

ok i’m actually going to sleep now bye


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

mewtini said:


> i see what you mean, i think i’m projecting the fact that i’ve definitely been in situations where i was suspicious of someone but too nervous to vocalize it until someone with some more thread weight brought it up. the main thing that makes me townread herbe here is the way that they’ve stuck to it, i think


hmmm... hmm.... hmm..... i can't fully relate, and i can't say i see what you see about their towngame, but i guess i follow your logic and see where you're coming from. it makes me uneasy but perhaps i just need to trust your superior experience.

i tell you what i'll *unvote* for now to take off some pressure/rancorousness. but fair warning i'm going back on before EoD if myuma doesn't swap

wagons rn are
qenya (5) - RNP x3, herbe, mewt
herbe (3) - myuma x2, stryke
not voting - qenya, wisper, jack
unclever - sande :(


----------



## haneko (Jul 24, 2022)

oh, looks like we got some extra time 



mewtini said:


> i honestly loosely don’t want to kill anyone toDay lol but i know we should


ye same tbh

I didn't know (before mewt informed me) that sudden votes are very herbe-esque, and it makes him seem less suspicious than before. so I'm going to *unvote*

I feel like both qenya and herbe have had strong rebuttals to people placing pressure on them tbh. Wrt qenya's flavour coming under suspicion, sanderidge has mentioned having 4 moves + odd flavours as well, so it doesn't seem unlikely to me that there is some inconsistency in how flavours are written.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya said:


> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> > no guarantee that this will be An Indicator, but in case it is: qenya, if you feel comfortable, would you be able to give any description as to _how_ your roleblocks are differentiated from each other? I am curious whether it will be similar to mine, in which case I would be much more comfortable believing your claim
> ...


my moves also have "target used high-appeal" vs. "target used low-appeal" as one of their differentiators, so I'm inclined to believe this.



sanderidge said:


> uhh. i can safely say that out of my moves, two do not do anything remotely like what they're flavored as, and two _do _do what they sound like, kind of? so i really don't _wholly _disbelieve that frenzy plant could be a roleblock, aside from my general suspicion about qenya and lilligant and frenzy plant?


same here, my moves are somewhat flavored like what you might expect them to be, but only if you kind of squint sideways at them (i.e. the effect was obviously decided first, then the flavors, then the ad hoc justification to link them).

I was lightly townreading RNP early on but this insistent push on flavor, when I don't think flavor is ever (or at least should be ever, in a well constructed game) worth pouncing this hard on, is making me trust him less. not enough to vote but, enough to mention

temporarily placing my vote on *no yeet* for the moment but will move it if in the next few hours I get enough leeway from work and other IRL stresses before EOD to go back and do a proper thread re-read, or if a wagon materializes that I can believe in more than qenya


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

i had a dream that qenya used a day ability called lullaby which ended the day with no vote and i got super angry


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

i suppose this serves as a friendly reminder to keep mafia beef in the mafia subforum which i did NOT do in the dream.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

mewtini said:


> USER=4010]@sanderidge[/USER] did you actually ever vote?


i can't vote because i have the lowest appeal and it will not count anyway :'D i did forget this and put a vote on qenya earlier, which i have not retracted, but like. it does not mean anything. lmao


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

mmm... trying to come up with thoughts in the new context of "maybe we don't yeet", because i was thinking about the game entirely in terms of "we have to yeet" and "it's between qenya and herbe only". after reading mewt posts on townherbe behavior i think i'm not suspicious of herbe at all anymore (the main reason i was suspcious of herbe is that the sudden qenya vote after rnp was just starting to suspect qenya seemed like an attempt to get an early wagon running, but i felt bad thinking that because it would give _me _anxiety to ever post any reads/votes again ghsjdkfgh + now mewt's mentioned she would also wait for someone to post first when v _and _that townherbe tends to be this abrupt). i was previously slightly inclined to support yeeting qenya because i was thinking that if she flipped town, we could look at herbe for being the person who started the wagon and rnp for being someone very vocal about it, but now neither of those seem like useful or good next steps (townherbe discussed above + i believe that rnp is tunneled but sincerely trying to be helpful), so. i am Once Again Back to Square One. literally everyone who's been posting sounds towny to me which _has _to be incorrect but i have no mafia reads right now. F.

i don't know how to figure out the yeet calculus when it's not a very obvious lylo or mylo, so i don't actually have any idea if it's a viable/good idea to not yeet after all today and would appreciate if someone posted how to figure that out/did figure it out. for now with no vote i am going to simply vibe until other people figure stuff out which is great for me and probably awful for thread.  : D


----------



## Novae (Jul 24, 2022)

i miss my free time tbh


----------



## Novae (Jul 24, 2022)

anyway hello im back from my car ride and im mentally exhausted

around enough though


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

Wisper said:


> anyway hello im back from my car ride and im mentally exhausted
> 
> around enough though


hi!!!


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > USER=4010]@sanderidge[/USER] did you actually ever vote?
> ...


oh i missed that sorry!


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> i don't know how to figure out the yeet calculus when it's not a very obvious lylo or mylo, so i don't actually have any idea if it's a viable/good idea to not yeet after all today


aiui town should be carrying out an elim toDay; this kill is one that town can control, versus the nkill which is 100% mafia-controlled


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> trying to come up with thoughts in the new context of "maybe we don't yeet", because i was thinking about the game entirely in terms of "we have to yeet" and "it's between qenya and herbe only"


yeah this line of thinking is why i was trying to push around for a third wagon idea, i want to see what people come up with outside of this weird thunderdome 


sanderidge said:


> now mewt's mentioned she would also wait for someone to post first when v


ftr it isn’t a GOOD thing but it is one that i have a tendency to do and that i think isnt super uncommon coming from an anxious townie mindset (which herbe tends to be since he prefers wolfing)

if qenya dies and flips town i think that pushes the likelihood of v!rnp wayyyy up btw. inclined to say the same about herbe but to a lesser extent.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya said:


> hmmm... hmm.... hmm..... i can't fully relate, and i can't say i see what you see about their towngame, but i guess i follow your logic and see where you're coming from. it makes me uneasy but perhaps i just need to trust your superior experience.


i mean, i don’t think i have any more experience!! i’m not asking you to just take my word for it

but i think the only time that herbe has had any dominant or confident presence in thread has been as wolf in tvt. past that he’s pretty often been posting about how weird it feels to play townie in games where he rolls it, and in tvt he also was much likelier to lay relatively low. granted that was still literally two years ago or w/e but i think it’s a marked difference, or enough of one for me to want to go elsewhere

which i am thinking about rn


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

ok except i don’t know wtf to do. outside of herbe/qenya:

i don’t really want to vote in jack/wisper since they have rl reasons to be absent toDay. i honestly have some interest in what would happen with a jack wagon toDay fsr but by policy i kinda want to avoid

i don’t want to vote rnp because he’s prob just town

maaaaybe stryke but that feels bad because i feel like i never get to play with him lmfao. and i feel like he has some more drive in this game on d1 alone than i’ve seen from him in others where he’s just lurking more? 

i also don’t want to vote sande because i think they’re kinda towny if i put aside my pure fear of it, and also they’re an active voice which i wouldn’t want to remove this early

then there’s myuma who i’m fully null on but that would more or less be an inactive kill, and they won’t be around to defend themselves either


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

Stryke said:


> I've been trying to be a little more on top of this game and make more contributions of my own . The more things change, the more things stay the same, I guess.


ok maybe stryke being more active than usual isn’t AI at all tbh

for science tbh
*stryke*


----------



## Novae (Jul 24, 2022)

ACK my brain did the thing again

whatever i havent read anyway


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

@Herbe since i see you reacting now — feel free to correct me if you think my meta analysis of you is wrong, i’m probably talking about it more authoritatively than i should be and i don’t want to put words or whatever in your mouth


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

mewtini said:


> @Herbe since i see you reacting now — feel free to correct me if you think my meta analysis of you is wrong, i’m probably talking about it more authoritatively than i should be and i don’t want to put words or whatever in your mouth


nah you get it im 100% more comfortable wolfing and all the rest of that stuff pretty much follows


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

mewtini said:


> but i think the only time that herbe has had any dominant or confident presence in thread has been as wolf in tvt. past that he’s pretty often been posting about how weird it feels to play townie in games where he rolls it, and in tvt he also was much likelier to lay relatively low. granted that was still literally two years ago or w/e but i think it’s a marked difference, or enough of one for me to want to go elsewhere


true... true... i don't remember those games all too well (nearly two years ago!! time fuckin flies) but it's ringing bells. maybe i should reread their ISOs from those games overNight (assuming i survive toDay)

well ok then. let's say we're not yeeting herbe (at least for now). i'm actually feeling a little better about jack now after his post earlier about the movesets... he _could_ just be trying to pocket me by pretending to have similar roles though i guess. and myuma has clearly been paying attention and is coming up with her own interpretations (plus we'd need to get her onboard to overturn my wagon anyway so). so i guess for me it would be between stryke and wisper and there i don't know which way to go. i sympathise with both of the reasons not to yeet them haha


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

mewtini said:


> if qenya dies and flips town i think that pushes the likelihood of v!rnp wayyyy up btw.


can u explain this. i mean i think rnp is v anyway but why does me flipping town make that more likely rather than less.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > if qenya dies and flips town i think that pushes the likelihood of v!rnp wayyyy up btw.
> ...


weird move for wolf rnp to come guns blazing trying to elim you

hes obviously willing to take accountability/visibility when it comes to pushing you; like, he’s knowingly attached his own name to your d1 town flip if he’s wolf. does that make sense?


----------



## M&F (Jul 24, 2022)

EoD in roughly an hour and a half, folks!

-*qenya (4)* - RedneckPhoenix(*3) (#139), Herbe (#151)
-Herbe (1) - Stryke (#201)
-Stryke (1) - mewtini (#271)
-Abstain (1) - JackPK (#258)


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

oh fuck i didn’t realize we were that close lol


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

i'm really glad we have an active thread but it makes it so hard to sus people to yeet waaaugh. i skimmed thread again just now and still have no thoughts brain empty


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

M&F said:


> EoD in roughly an hour and a half, folks!
> 
> -*qenya (4)* - RedneckPhoenix(*3) (#139), Herbe (#151)
> -Herbe (1) - Stryke (#201)
> ...


eek scary
@myuma @Wisper come save me pl0x


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

oh btw qenya, does your roleblock also block gaining appeal or is it just the effect of the move?


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> oh btw qenya, does your roleblock also block gaining appeal or is it just the effect of the move?





qenya said:


> my moves are the four combinations of "only blocks high-appeal moves" vs "only blocks low-appeal moves" (the exact cutoff i will keep private, i think...) and "blocks the target earning appeal as well" vs "only blocks the effect". petal blizzard is obviously the one that only blocks high-appeal moves and doesn't block the target earning appeal.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

ohhh i missed this somehow. ty!!


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

mewtini said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > mewtini said:
> ...


ohhh ok gotcha. yeah valid. personally i would worry about reverse psychology (he himself posted that link to the "safety in audacity" trope or whatever it was earlier...) but i get the point


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

that’s fair! but combined w the fact that he already feels villa (to me at least) it flips to more townie in my eyes, and it’s a relatively risky/weird move to push THAT hard esp when it was the first push even made in the Day.


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

yeah


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

meanwhile i don’t think a w!qenya flip is quite as clearing for rnp


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

ok im gonna put myself on *Stryke* given the late hour and the absence of any imminent prospect of a different wagon... i'm not even gonna pretend this isn't pretty much just self-pres though tbh. expect last-minute moves if necessary to save my own skin


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

(an unpleasant thought occurs to me: what if mewtini/herbe w/w and this is all an elaborate ruse to deflect suspicion by moving the wagons from v/w to v/v and having one of them on each. maybe i'm just tinfoiling though. hope someone will at least consider it toMorrow though if i'm yeeted)


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

Spoiler: large image












good luck guys ;w;​


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya said:


> (an unpleasant thought occurs to me: what if mewtini/herbe w/w and this is all an elaborate ruse to deflect suspicion by moving the wagons from v/w to v/v and having one of them on each. maybe i'm just tinfoiling though. hope someone will at least consider it toMorrow though if i'm yeeted)


this is towny

pained because it looks like there won’t be movement between now and EoD


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

we've still got an hour i guess *🥲*


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

help why is that emoji so big


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

ughdfsjfksdhfjksdhgafsdghsdffhegheeg 

UGHGDFHDSGHSDFSHGG 

/ugh/

Fuck

Ugh

(This message brought to you from every stubborn bone in my body)


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

Would me moving my vote to stryke tip wagonweight


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

Herbe said:


> Would me moving my vote to stryke tip wagonweight


it would move the wagons to 3/3


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya said:


> (an unpleasant thought occurs to me: what if mewtini/herbe w/w and this is all an elaborate ruse to deflect suspicion by moving the wagons from v/w to v/v and having one of them on each. maybe i'm just tinfoiling though. hope someone will at least consider it toMorrow though if i'm yeeted)


also i swear to god if this turns out to be true and you suddenly started backpedalling because of it i will scream


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

lol. Lmao even


----------



## M&F (Jul 24, 2022)

by the way I do not remember if it's usual/best to drop a second time extension or just rand it if we're tied again come EoD


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

honestly i think traditionally we've just randed it at the end of the original period, no extensions at all (but then day phases have usually been longer than 48h, at least at the start of the game)

i certainly wouldn't say no to another 24h though lol


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

Im in the process of identifying which parts of my vote are like "aaaa actually suspicious" and which ones are me being a stubborn tunneldude and im trying to decide which half of me is the one i want playing this mafia game and considering that like overall i think RNP is tunneled and i largely dont even agree with his tunneled arguments based on stuff from sande etc and yet I Still Have The Vote On You Out Of Vibes And Stubbornness and ughhhhh. idk. i dont want to tie it if its just gonna be like another extension tbh tbh tbh and thats just me being half selfish and wanting the game to keep moving. like i think if we execute qenya theres a decent chance we get around to stryke tomorrow but i think if qenya gets out of this night we probably will not put her under fire again.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

(me, whose life is not at stake) i would personally appreciate just a rand to set precedent for future dayphases not taking Actual Forever because i anticipate this happening a lot


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

i will say that i am Considering moving my vote (and also mewtinis judgement coming in thread has swayed me a bit)


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

Herbe said:


> like i think if we execute qenya theres a decent chance we get around to stryke tomorrow but i think if qenya gets out of this night we probably will not put her under fire again.


i don’t really agree?


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

mewtini said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > like i think if we execute qenya theres a decent chance we get around to stryke tomorrow but i think if qenya gets out of this night we probably will not put her under fire again.
> ...


i was actually just speaking about myself in hindsight


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

like i wouldnt bother voting qenya pushing qenya tomorrow but i would still want to get to stryke as a Person


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

me when uh me when we uh we when we uh use plural first person pronouns half the time anyway and the lines get blurred


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

ok ill just *stryke* at the moment if it rands it rands if it extends it extends (would personally prefer rand)


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

votes by my count:
qenya 3 (RNP, RNP, RNP)
herbe 1 (stryke)
stryke 3 (mewt, qenya, herbe)
abstain 1 (jack)
no vote 3 (wisper, myuma, myuma)


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

i kinda already regret moving my vote


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

i also think that more is gleaned from a qenya flip than a stryke flip at this moment in time (and thats on post volume and interactions and etcetera) and honestly im just gonna let stubbornherbe steer for a minute *qenya* also i really dont want an extension lmao let there be Night


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

the urge to sassily say 'then move it back' vs. the belief that qenya is not wolf: FIGHT


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

oh my god okay you did move it back rip qenya.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

is everyone that's available today already in thread... 4/9 isn't bad i guess...?


----------



## JackPK (Jul 24, 2022)

won't change things unless wisper or myuma come in, but I did say I'd change if a better wagon than qenya appears, and I do feel a little better about qenya than stryke (even if only, like, 52-48 versus 50-50).

so, *stryke* (sorry)


----------



## Novae (Jul 24, 2022)

*qenya*

dramatically late entrance! this is basically off the information point that herbe brought up and not much else


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

bro so did it get tied up again


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

nO for CRYING out loud


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

wheezing into my hands


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

WOAH ninja'd.... oh wow... oh things are Happening


----------



## Novae (Jul 24, 2022)

i just broke the tie by my count


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

MYUMA... DECIDER OF FATES... WHERE YOU AT


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

Wisper said:


> this is basically off the information point that herbe brought up and not much else


which one please dear god im an idiot why are you trusting me


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya 5 (RNP, RNP, RNP, herbe, wisper)
herbe 1 (stryke)
stryke 3 (mewt, qenya, jack)
no vote 3 (wisper, myuma, myuma)


----------



## Novae (Jul 24, 2022)

i honestly thought that vote wasnt going to matter and now im kind of regretting making it since it does


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> is everyone that's available today already in thread... 4/9 isn't bad i guess...?


LOVE that two of the other five INSTANTLY posted after this


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

Wisper said:


> *qenya*
> 
> dramatically late entrance! this is basically off the information point that herbe brought up and not much else


which point?


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

in case i live here but don't survive the Night, i'll state this upfront to make the maths easier for folks toMorrow: i plan to use Frenzy Plant which is my Cool move

shit's out of my hands now but i just remembered, i was gonna say. i went to the bother of actually looking up lilligant's moveset after the conversation earlier and it does have a very obvious Cool move - Solar Beam - which, while not really relevant to roleblocking, is certainly no further off than Frenzy Plant imo. so that stands out as very odd and i can understand the precedent. but i have no clue what to make of it unless MF is literally lying to me in my own role PM.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

does it mean anything that everyone is coming in hot right now.. Hmmmm


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > is everyone that's available today already in thread... 4/9 isn't bad i guess...?
> ...


IT WAS EXTREMELY ALARMING ACTUALLY


----------



## Novae (Jul 24, 2022)

mewtini said:


> Wisper said:
> 
> 
> > *qenya*
> ...


qenya elim gives more info than stryke elim

also i felt the vote reasoning on stryke provided was pretty shaky

like opposing meta between "stryke is wolfy for being utr/stryke is above expected content level [but voting him anyway]"


----------



## M&F (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm just going to rand it if we are tied at EoD this time btw, I hear the general chorus of "oh god oh fuck let this not take forever"


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

mewtini said:


> does it mean anything that everyone is coming in hot right now.. Hmmmm


i literally thought "oh my god what if they think me and jack and wisper were cowolfing and i summoned them into thread to vote off one of the wagons"


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya said:


> so that stands out as very odd and i can understand the precedent.


the... precedent? wtf? don't type while sleepy kate

the *_suspicion_


----------



## Novae (Jul 24, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > sanderidge said:
> ...


I WAS WATCHING FUNNY CAT GAME AND SPONTANEOUSLY REMEMBERED EOD EXISTED


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

Wisper said:


> qenya elim gives more info than stryke elim


oh ok yea that point is a decent one im idiot in all other fashions though all the time every day


----------



## Novae (Jul 24, 2022)

Herbe said:


> Wisper said:
> 
> 
> > qenya elim gives more info than stryke elim
> ...


dont worry i am too thats why i trust you


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

is eod in 30 minutes


----------



## Novae (Jul 24, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> is eod in 30 minutes


no its like now i think


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

Oh .


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> is eod in 30 minutes


22 to be specific


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

M&F said:


> EoD in roughly an hour and a half, folks!
> 
> -*qenya (4)* - RedneckPhoenix(*3) (#139), Herbe (#151)
> -Herbe (1) - Stryke (#201)
> ...


this is from an hour ago, we have another 30 min


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

is it not on the hour/on the half hour??


----------



## Novae (Jul 24, 2022)

ok nvm you guys made me panic vote what in heck


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

ohh okay thank you


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> is it not on the hour/on the half hour??


Chaos


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > is eod in 30 minutes
> ...


er no *32 as of that post, sorry.

basing this off the timestamp here.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

i’m going out, not sure if i’ll be around for EoD but i’ll try to check in


----------



## M&F (Jul 24, 2022)

28min left, yes


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

oh well if i go out blazing here at least my wagon brought some amusement and hilarity to the world


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

o7 (the traditional Twitch Chat sendoff to a fallen pokemon in a nuzlocke) (i am assigning you gamer pokemon at death)


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

im scared


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

i was tinfoiling mewt/herbe wolves earlier but now i am disinclined to believe they're on the same team


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> i was tinfoiling mewt/herbe wolves earlier but now i am disinclined to believe they're on the same team


what changed


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

you posting you're scared now + earlier small volley of disagreement between you and herbe (i think it was before the small flurry of votes?) + the reason i was tinfoiling it was because you came in and cleared a lot of people's (well, at least mine, but i think also myuma at the very least) suspicions on herbe while we were pressuring/voting them but now with those disagreements that doesn't seem to hold any water


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

not that tinfoil holds a lot of water to begin with,


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

gotcha

yeah no i was expecting the w/w theorizing lol


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

this is going to be the tensest ten minutes of my life in years so instead i am going to go take a shower and see what happens Later for my own sanity


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> you posting you're scared now + earlier small volley of disagreement between you and herbe (i think it was before the small flurry of votes?) + the reason i was tinfoiling it was because you came in and cleared a lot of people's (well, at least mine, but i think also myuma at the very least) suspicions on herbe while we were pressuring/voting them but now with those disagreements that doesn't seem to hold any water


tbf i would fully expect the disagreements if they were w/w... both are smart enough to distance from each other


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

NOT QENYA TAPING MY TINFOIL HAT BACK TOGETHER


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 24, 2022)

i will wear it in the shower.


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> i will wear it in the shower.


something something it doesn't hold water

god it's too late at night for this


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

the calling to be an agent of chaos is too strong now that i know that a tie would be randomized instead of extended


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

well theres a half half chance it actually changes the outcome or not so like


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

......................for the sake of the CHAOS i shall do it (and for the sake of this is a Fun Game i am Enjoying and having Fun)

*stryke*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

*herbe*


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

wacky out-there idea i had earlier btw: everyone thinks they're town but half of us have weird flavour inconsistencies because we're secretly mafia... hidden even to ourselves

if i lose the rand and flip red, check your PMs


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

Fuck ugh instant regret again but the calling of the chaos is too strong to deny


----------



## M&F (Jul 24, 2022)

*The day is over. Hold for the final count.*


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

oh my god WHAT


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> *herbe*


i like this a lot actually


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

trying to switch last minute like that.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

glglglgl


----------



## mewtini (Jul 24, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> *herbe*


what


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

stryke's my pal. stryke's my boy. don't try to voteswap on him, he's not a toy.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

i've been obliterated by //your rhyming skills, //but i just can't resist //that chaotic thrill


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

rap battle to decide the result of the rand. i like this idea


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

stryke, the man. stryke, the myth. try to take him down. you'll go with.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

trying to score a late-day kill. that comes with a cost. here's the bill.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

i can't pretend i don't thirst for death but i demand Chaos steal the final breath


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

if stryke should die now, you must wait your turn. but make no mistake. you, too, shall burn.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

blinded by your loyalty, my true intentions you refuse to see


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

we all will meet our grave one day, your foolish threats stink with decay


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

what reason does one have for choosing a rand? truly, 'tis the devil's path- that of the left-hand.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

you've made a grand mistake, right here, my herbe. your screams shall echo, diffuse, reverb.


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2022)

damn i feel for you herbe but, dude, this is no contest, he's thrashing you


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

cry for god. cry for mf. the ears your pleas fall on are deaf.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

screams or laughs! we'll see so soon ^w^ i'd paint reconciliation under the full moon


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2022)

qenya said:


> damn i feel for you herbe but, dude, this is no contest, he's thrashing you


i know, its true, his wordplay is deft! he has more vitriol than i have left!


----------



## M&F (Jul 24, 2022)

Night One of the Festival

Gabby here with Hoenn TV, here with-- hey, don't you rush me! I don't care if this is "breaking news" or whatever! Anyway, we were here to start the coverage of the next spectacular round of appeals, but tensions have been brewing a great deal since the regrettable announcement of Zero Moment's departure from the competition. The contestants have been scrambling to put the blame for it on someone, and in the end, I believe they've decided that *qenya* is the guilty par--

Oh? Is that *Herbe* they're accosting instead?

Ah, now that-- that's an interesting development! One of them just barged right into *stryke*'s dressing room! And hmm... ah, I see, I hear- goodness, too many things are happening at once around here!

We'll back with more information for our loyal viewers soon, but to keep it brief, it seems that some damning evidence has been found in the room! And what happens next may surprise you! You see--

------

*stryke is dead. He was mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*



Spoiler: pings and final vote history



-*stryke (4)* - @mewtini (#271), @qenya (#289), @JackPK (#316), @Herbe (#366)
-Herbe (4) - @Stryke (#201), @RedneckPhoenix (*3)(#367)
-qenya (1) - @Wisper (#317)
-n/a - @sanderidge , @myuma (#256)


----------



## haneko (Jul 25, 2022)

holy shit catching up here was a ROLLERCOASTER


----------



## M&F (Jul 26, 2022)

Day Two of the Festival

Whatever happened with Zero Moment and Stryke weighs heavily on our minds... but not _that_ heavily -- not when we're all set to distract ourselves from it with another round of outstanding performances! And naturally, at a time like this, *Coolness* is what the audience longs to see on stage; no thoughts, head empty, just acrobactics and choreography and stunts.

Interestingly enough, however, it was once again *Robbin* who stole the show without mercy. Whatever expectations the crowd had as they awaited for the Solrock's move of the night were steadily but surely met. While it's clear that *RedneckPhoenix* had set out with a clear sense of an opener, rising, and finisher in the routine, improvisation is a small price to pay for the satisfaction of a crowd that just can't get enough, which is why the pair proceeded to cap it all off with another Spectacular Talent -- the unimpeachable Hellyeah Hangten manouever! It was particular impressive to see it conducted by a Pokémon who has no fingers, or even hands, whatsoever.

Another honorable mention would have to go to *Paul Paul* -- the set that *Herbe* designed may have fumbled somewhat in places, but no contestant has shown a keener sense of just exactly what it is that the audience wanted to see on stage tonight.

The same can definitely not be said of *Bip*'s absolutely lethargic showing in this round, though. *myuma* may have performed outstandingly last time around, but the most effect that today's set imparted upon the expectant watchers was confusion as to whether the appeal was far too avant-garde for its own good, or just nothing in particular.

With the exception of whatever that was, though, they say no news is good news, and that may yet be one of things that really left the audience something to cling satisfiedly to as they went back home, relieved not to hear any further concering news to taint the show. It's a surprise given how much controversy had been boiling up prior, but right about now, it feels like nothing more than a bad dream that we all just woke up from. Surely, this milkshake Psyduck will continue to provide us with pure entertainment for a long time yet!

-----

Night One Appeal Listings
The Popular Contest Type was *Coolness*.

*@RedneckPhoenix and Robbin:* 9 points (triple vote)
*@Herbe and Paul Paul:* 5 points (double vote)
@sanderidge and Imposteround: 4 points
@qenya and Cupressaceae: 4 points
@mewtini and Gallade: 3 points
@Wisper and Hope: 1 point
@JackPK and Gwen: 1 point
*@myuma and Bip:* 0 points
-----

*No one has died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## mewtini (Jul 26, 2022)

ok slay


----------



## mewtini (Jul 26, 2022)

mewtini said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > Stryke said:
> ...


----------



## mewtini (Jul 26, 2022)

qenya said:


> wacky out-there idea i had earlier btw: everyone thinks they're town but half of us have weird flavour inconsistencies because we're secretly mafia... hidden even to ourselves
> 
> if i lose the rand and flip red, check your PMs


this is a bad post btw

*qenya*

bye


----------



## Novae (Jul 27, 2022)

well i guess thats pretty

_cool_

thank you i'll be here all week


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

Wisper said:


> well i guess thats pretty
> 
> _cool_
> 
> thank you i'll be here all week


*wisper*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

*unvote*

anyways i set myself on fire


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

Y'ALL.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

remember that whole "target gains +5 appeal but is poisoned"? yeah


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

hang on a sec i just saw myuma had 0 points


----------



## JackPK (Jul 27, 2022)

bee in your bonnet, Herbe? ;)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

that's hilarious


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

JackPK said:


> bee in your bonnet, Herbe? ;)


not anymore... they scattered like wishes on the wind


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

mewtini said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > wacky out-there idea i had earlier btw: everyone thinks they're town but half of us have weird flavour inconsistencies because we're secretly mafia... hidden even to ourselves
> ...


this is a HORRENDOUS post *qenya*


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> remember that whole "target gains +5 appeal but is poisoned"? yeah


you poisoned yourself ?!


----------



## JackPK (Jul 27, 2022)

OK I have Thoughts but I'm not sure how much is safe or prudent to share. I think I have to go for maximum openness short of roleclaiming, though

before anything else, let me preface this with: I am not a cop, I am not an investigative role at all, all of my Thoughts are based on a combination of vibes, wild assumptions, and putting two and two together (or two and five together?) from my night actions

1) I am strongly confident, not 100% certain but strongly confident, that Herbe is town. I believe I have given reason for Herbe to trust me back.

2) I fear it is possible that scum may have access to a daykill, not toDay but on future days.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

sacrifices must be made


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

JackPK said:


> all of my Thoughts are based on a combination of vibes, wild assumptions


is there even any other way TO think?


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

JackPK said:


> 1) I am strongly confident, not 100% certain but strongly confident, that Herbe is town. I believe I have given reason for Herbe to trust me back.
> 
> 2) I fear it is possible that scum may have access to a daykill, not toDay but on future days.


1)


2) re: this, i have reason to think a daykill is at play yeah


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> sacrifices must be made


when do you die


----------



## Novae (Jul 27, 2022)

@ the mafia i will be inspecting all of your members during the following night it sure would be a shame if i were to be daykilled before i had the chance to out your entire team


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

Herbe said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > sacrifices must be made
> ...


eod


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > RedneckPhoenix said:
> ...


nooooooooo


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

kept vote advantage away from the mafia though so


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

wins a rap battle so hard you spontaneously combust the next day


----------



## Novae (Jul 27, 2022)

Herbe said:


> wins a rap battle so hard you spontaneously combust the next day


this probably happened in homestuck


----------



## Novae (Jul 27, 2022)

i think that was a good post to make #420 in this thread


----------



## Novae (Jul 27, 2022)

guys mf liked my post

this is great im going to get a good grade in being funny in tcodfia, something that is both reasonable to want and possible to achieve


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

literally not related at all but im pruning my huge  signature and finding gems


Stryke said:


> ******HEAL NOT KILL


never forget


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 27, 2022)

mmmrrrgh i keep getting dragged out of the house on starting Days

not sure if i have any reads right now, i'll have to reread thread when i get home. only solid thought is rnp towncore which was already established. i _want _to trust jack but jack trusts herbe and idk if i trust herbe because i feel really uncertain about everyone else rn, will have to reread. mrhgndgh


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> i _want _to trust jack but jack trusts herbe and idk if i trust herbe because i feel really uncertain about everyone else rn


when you're available i'm interested in hearing you talk this out more


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

literally obsessed with how i just spent like 20 minutes writing up the d1 wagonomics only to find that i'm too stupid to make any sense of it right now


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

im just glad the whole chaos thing worked out well for me lmao


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

what if i make a :O tiered list... has anyone ever done that before? no? i love being original

friends is when you have a bud :^) (im convinced these are town) (unordered list)
Jack
RNP (imminently irrelevant :( au revoir)
mewtini

friends is when your bud is probably fine?
sande (would alllllllllllmost edge that up into the top category)(really liked the stryke/herbe pressure conversation esp in retrospect even voteless)
myuma

what are you doing dude
Wisper

"guys if i flip red watch out who knows what might happen!!!!!! wacky!!!!!!!!!!!!"
qenya


----------



## Novae (Jul 27, 2022)

Herbe said:


> what are you doing dude
> Wisper


i'm gaming

what are you doing, dude?


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

i'm painting


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

what, are you doing dude?


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

wait fuck wait fuck wait i just realized in all forms youre categorically opposed to doing dude


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

Wisper said:


> @ the mafia i will be inspecting all of your members during the following night it sure would be a shame if i were to be daykilled before i had the chance to out your entire team


1 - not that this is necessarily AI but what is this 

2 - all homestuck fans are suspicious

3 - qenyavoting  v stryke but like after a potential qenyexecute there will be more context on that situation, ik you cited my reasoning


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

inspecting ur gaming real quick


----------



## Novae (Jul 27, 2022)

Herbe said:


> wait fuck wait fuck wait i just realized in all forms youre categorically opposed to doing dude


i was about to say LOL


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

kdsjfksdghsdkfjsdkghsdkj >~~~~< hehehehe


----------



## Novae (Jul 27, 2022)

Herbe said:


> 1 - not that this is necessarily AI but what is this


first draft of the funny


Herbe said:


> 2 - all homestuck fans are suspicious


...point


Herbe said:


> 3 - qenyavoting v stryke but like after a potential qenyexecute there will be more context on that situation, ik you cited my reasoning


told you i got assigned clown on daystart


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

me: "the laughing react is beneath me. i am more sophisticated than the laughing emoji. i laugh in a clever and dignified and joyous manner"
me: previous post


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

m i dont think the line between myuma and you is as distinct as the line between sande and both of yall in my head tbh actually so i would like. merge yalls kinda


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> View attachment 1158


sorry wrong pic


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

there we go


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

i took it personally


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> View attachment 1159there we go


ah yeah the agony i assume


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

vague wagonomics talk:


Spoiler: dubiously accurate vote history



pls excuse formatting this is truly copypasted from a spreadsheet and i didn't feel like fixing it.

player, vote target, prev > current VC, post #
rnp    qenya    0 > 3    139
herbe    qenya    3 > 4    151
sande    qenya    (null)    162
qenya    herbe    0 > 1    176
myuma    herbe    1 > 3    179
stryke    herbe    3 > 4    201
mewt    qenya    4 > 5    229
qenya    uvote herbe    4 > 3 (1 no vote)    256
myuma    uvote herbe    3 > 1 (3 no vote)    257
jack    abstain    0 > 1    258
mewt    stryke    0 > 1    271
qenya    stryke    1 > 2    289
herbe    stryke    2 > 3    309
herbe    qenya    3 > 4    312
jack    stryke    2 > 3    316
wisper    qenya    4 > 5    317
herbe    stryke    3 > 4    366
rnp    herbe    1 > 4    367


qenya wagon starts up early (p#139, rnp vote), gets p quickly joined by herbe (+ a spiritual vote from sande). it gets outpaced briefly by the herbe wagon (starting in p#176, qenya self-pres vote), pretty much immediately joined by myuma (p#179), and then by w!stryke. atp they're tied i think until i woke up at 4:30pm and voted qenya. (maybe-but-maybe-not significant is that the votes before me were leading up to what was _supposed _to be EoD, which i forgot was happening,)

herbe train starts losing steam; qenya unvotes in p#256, which is a post that ... i have some weird feelings about, myuma instantly unvotes in p#257, both of them cite my herbe meta-analysis as rationale. (i am slightly more convinced by that in the latter vote.)

i stir up the stryke wagon in p#271, qenya (self-pres) joins, herbe joins for like 3 posts before moving back to qenya. jack votes stryke, wisper votes qenya, bringing it to 5 qenya / 4 stryke. at this point it's like 35min to EoD. vc holds pretty much steady until, um, 2min to EoD when herbe moves back to stryke (imo likely expecting to be the final vote, there'd been zero movement for over half an hour), rnp snipevotes herbe and ties it up.

my main takeaway is basically just that herbe is clear. immediately after EoD i was side-eyeing myuma but now i can't entirely articulate why (i think i found her vote rationale for herbe kind of lackluster but going back over it, it doesn't feel as bad). rnp vote is kind of meh but idk how much i want to read into a Keith Vote exactly now, and also he's literally about to die apparently (?) so i'll get to that a bit later lmfao. i still have the qenya/stryke tinfoil but i'm not sure what to make of it yet.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

i actually felt my brain melting three sentences in (90+ degree cringe) so i don't even know if any of what i just posted was logically sound :D


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

i took it as herbe going "oh no more extensions? why not try to snipe an innocent and pretend it's for fun" and swapped to herbe but then stryke was the red spy


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> i took it as herbe going "oh no more extensions? why not try to snipe an innocent and pretend it's for fun" and swapped to herbe but then stryke was the red spy


ok, i think that makes sense to me. what did you think of herbe beforehand?


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

mewtini said:


> ack votes stryke, wisper votes qenya, bringing it to 5 qenya / 4 stryke. at this point it's like 35min to EoD. vc holds pretty much steady until, um, 2min to EoD when herbe moves back to stryke (imo likely expecting to be the final vote, there'd been zero movement for over half an hour), rnp snipevotes herbe and ties it up.


i think your numbers might be off somehow somewhere? or maybe my brain was off cause i thought that it was a situation where it was 5 qenya 3 stryke. so when i made the move i thought that i was tying it up - giving a 50 50 to either qenya or stryke (honestly i thought either option was good). yeah, no, it had to be, cause there was one strykevote on me and then RNP moved his 3 over

also totally like objectively the correct vote rnp i was fuckin wildin lmao. all for chaos!!!!!!!


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

Herbe said:


> yeah, no, it had to be, cause there was one strykevote on me and then RNP moved his 3 over


sorry i didnt finish this train of thought. it had to be 5qenya 3stryke before i moved my vote because day ended with 4 votes on stryke and 4 votes on me


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

yeah i more or less expected it it to be a pretty fucked vc, i was getting really lost making it. it would have to have been a 5/3 situation at that point, ur right


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

mewtini said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > i took it as herbe going "oh no more extensions? why not try to snipe an innocent and pretend it's for fun" and swapped to herbe but then stryke was the red spy
> ...


you're asking me what i thought 48+ hours ago


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

i need a react emoji that is just the word "meow" in tiny font


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > RedneckPhoenix said:
> ...


yes?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

you ought to know better


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

all i recall is that you weren't really that put off by me for tonal reasons others were citing (if you were being candid in posts)


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

>_>

you don't have to answer in detail, i'm mostly asking if you were suspicious of him before his late-phase vote.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

mewtini said:


> >_>
> 
> you don't have to answer in detail, i'm mostly asking if you were suspicious of him before his late-phase vote.


*them, i'm sorry


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

mewtini said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > >_>
> ...


I Sentence You To One Thousand Hours Of Paperwork For Your Transgression


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

mew!!!! <3 ily mewt hehe


----------



## Novae (Jul 27, 2022)

Herbe said:


> Transgression


hehe trans gression


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

mewtini said:


> >_>
> 
> you don't have to answer in detail, i'm mostly asking if you were suspicious of him before his late-phase vote.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

well thats as cut and dry as it gets


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

i’m on the road all today no guarantee i’ll be around for eod and i hate mobileposting ;-; miiiiight catch the last hour or two of eod but no guarantee


----------



## haneko (Jul 27, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> hang on a sec i just saw myuma had 0 points


yeah I forgot to submit a night action


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 27, 2022)

what is up gamers i got home at 1:30am and haven't slept yet (it is currently about 7:30am for me for reference) and i am desperately hoping i will wake up before EOD but not desperate enough to set an alarm for it.

setting aside my new and frantic concern that myuma not sending in an action is the reason we don't have a death today (surely she wouldn't just outright say she forgot if it was?!) & continuing for now as if i have not thought that for my own sanity:

currently i am too tired to read through the thread in its entirety again but god fuckin bless the wagonomics post thank u mewt you are a lifesaver

ik yesterday near EOD i mentioned i didn't think mewt and herbe were teamed. i am so sorry but i can't remember exactly why i was thinking this, only that i was absolutely convinced that there were no worlds where they were on the same team, possibly because i was convinced that herbe was wolf and trying to push a wagon on v!qenya, but i don't hold either the teaming conviction or the w!herbe conviction now. rip past sande you will never be understood. i feel really good about mewt now that stryke's flipped, since mewt was the one that got another wagon going, and i also feel pretty good about jack since he moved onto stryke.

re: what i was thinking on trusting jack but not herbe - i still had some lingering uncertainty on herbe because of yesterDay's EOD shenanigans; not exactly able to put a finger on why. i wanted to reread thread so i could do vote analysis but working off mewt's analysis (and feeling good about the short discussion afterwards where herbe corrects some things and isn't just like "omg ok i am clear we are besties 5ever") i feel okay about herbe now and am inclined to towncore jack/herbe/mewt/rnp, which is 4/10 + 2 (zm & me) leaving 4 -1 (stryke) which is 3 unsorted people left for me. i don't know how many mafia there are usually in 10 player games and have been trying to avoid asking because it sounds suspicious to go "hey guys how many mafia are there" (help i genuinely do not know though) but i'm thinking that ideally i'm only missing one townie and two out of myuma/wisper/qenya are mafia.

speaking of qenya: i'm starting to wonder if the Watch Out If I Flip Red post was aimed at me specifically, because in #197 where she's been keeping track of everyone's claimed move numbers, it's literally just me and her who have 4 moves. maybe she was thinking others lied about move count or was just throwing out any self-pres confusing possibilities she could think of, but. idfk. also i don't want to tunnel based on flavor but _frenzy plant _still really doesn't sit right with me. (on the other hand - would w!qenya really not think to make up something else??? help.) she mentioned earlier that the other Cool move lilligant has is solarbeam, which isn't fitting for a roleblock, but based on the way that some of my moves have been finagled to fit my role _i _could come up with a fitting way to flavor solarbeam as a roleblock. "the pokemon releases a bundled beam of light at another contestant, so bright and startling it prevents them from performing their own appeal", or something.

also given these paranoias on qenya already making me suspicious, i can work off their feelings combined to special summon paranoia #3 from my deck, which is #360 where she comments that it's possible mewt and herbe could be w/w theatering (after i posted thoughts on mewt and herbe not being on the same team). so mmmaybe she was trying to make me suspicious of them again anyway. idk. it's not a well-founded thought, that's why it's a special summoned paranoia, but it is there.

anyway, *qenya *(for realsies this time, i have a vote, i swear) - if you're around toDay (pls ;w; ) i'd like to hear from you on your thought process re: the "if i flip red check your PMs" post, and i'd also like to hear what you're thinking about the state of the game in general. how are you feeling about Everybody Hated That on your poast how are you feeling about the votes and the flip.

i thiiiink as of right now i am also pretty blended/not sure on myuma vs wisper and don't have anywhere to start thinking about them. so i'm most concerned with qenya rn.

ok i sleep hopefully this covers all my thoughts up til now & hopefully i wake up before eod. cheers


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

judt woke up out of nowhere two hours earlier than i expected to (ty heatwave) and (unironically) one of the first thoughts that came to my mind is that i’m afraid i threw rnp into my townpile too quickly but i don’t know why i’m thinking that

writing for posterity/as a note to my future self to investigate. Gn


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> and i am desperately hoping i will wake up before EOD but not desperate enough to set an alarm for it.


isn’t EoD not today


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

also writing down so i don’t forget (ETA: i am fully just awake now. writing this woke me up. Fuck)

i was uncomfortable with how w!stryke came in to defend qenya against the flavor and at first i thought it was maybe just me tunneling hard because i was uneasy about qenya, but after the stryke flip, i’m feeling slightly bolder about it now. when i (re)reposted that other qenya-forgetting-stryke interaction (along w my comment about tinfoiling it) in my D2 entrance i was kind of hoping to prod qenya into talking about it (and expected her to come in before i felt up to casing her, or at least beginning to case her) but apparently 8am is the perfect time for me to do so,,????

[i only went through stryke’s iso for this, considering dead wolf spew and all]



Spoiler: “posts/comments”






Stryke said:


> A little curious now to hear from the people who haven't already mentioned it, but does everyone else have moves of all 5 types? If it's just qenya who doesn't, there might be more to this at best and a bit suspicious at worst. Lilligant isn't exactly a Pokemon lacking in moves with Cuteness, either.


stryke’s second game-relevant post (the first one was just him talking about rnp, which is more or less irrelevant to me right now).


qenya said:


> Stryke said:
> 
> 
> > I was kinda wondering why I didn't get included in qenyas list though... Am I really that much of a non-entity in this game so far?
> ...


stryke’s next post + qenya’s response … obviously i’ve already kind of obnoxiously posted this interaction twice but i don’t think anyone engaged with it anyway. this post is actually me when i’m a wolf and i’ve removed my teammates from my game spreadsheet but forget to add them back in for Public Posting fr. (this was confbias at first and i almost feel cringe posting and talking about it again now but w/e it fits in this constellation)


Stryke said:


> Anyway we already got two competing lynchwagons (along with a potential third if I don't get my ass in gear and post more lol), so I still need to gather my thoughts a little more on everything so far, but I'm still at work, so it may a bit. I think I'll put a tentative vote on *Herbe* for now, though.


cont from the same post. so … qenya continues to be the only person that stryke has voiced any suspicion about but he votes here (and, fwiw, herbe is just towncore for me now) — on the only other viable wagon.


Stryke said:


> Anyway, I'm sort of with RNP in that having 4 moves still seems a bit off to me, and I'm still not completely convinced that there's not something more to that there. However, after qenya said her piece, it did strike me as extremely odd that she openly admitted it. Like, if you saw everyone else claiming that they had all 5 types, and you didn't, it would likely be MORE to your advantage to go with the crowd and make up some BS inoffensive 5th move to not stick out from the norm. It's not exactly an easy thing to disprove either, so the fact that qenya came forward with that at all while knowing it may draw some suspicion to her is kinda giving me a townlean.





qenya said:


> _thank_ you. i keep saying this. i was under no suspicion at all (except apparently privately from herbe fsr) before i volunteered the fact that i only had 4 moves. why would i make something up that makes me sound _more_ suspicious? do y'all think i _want_ to be yeeted?


stryke’s next substantially relevant post. i started writing down thoughts about this interaction but then i deleted them all and decided to go with:

:/



stryke’s iso is ten posts long. his first four posts are earlygame fluff, so it kinda ends up slimming down to … six posts to actually look at. the vast majority of those posts is spent talking about rnp meta or about qenya, and tbqh his progression on the latter just does not make sense to me no matter how hard i try. i don’t really know what that means — world A is that w!stryke was trying to whiteknight for v!qenya, world B is that w!stryke was trying to tie v!qenya’s name to his own/set up her miselim, and world C is that w!stryke was defending teammate w!qenya. i’m leaning toward the latter, admittedly partly because i think qenya would — even without stryke flipping — be my next SR. 

it isn’t entirely that, though; i don’t totally believe that worlds A or B are approaches that w!stryke would go with, given that his meta leaned so heavily towards going totally under the radar and even though he did legit improve wrt upping his posting (especially considering he was wolf!), it seems like a huge meta shift to me for him to be making those plays at the same time as focusing on getting away from his lurkiness. 

the last point is that i imagine someone could bring up the fact that, if w/w, qenya would have been voting her teammate when she didn’t really have to (i started the wagon, she was only the second person to jump on it and just never moved off) which i’m not sure what to think of but i also don’t think that it outweighs the rest of this really. like, within the w/w world, qenya could have a) been distancing/trying to gain cred, since she was under fire for so much of d1, b) been locked into moving away from an herbe vote because she was “swayed” by my posting, c) been a wolf PR deemed more valuable than stryke (or at least planned on being more active ingame than stryke), etc … i don’t know enough about qenya‘s strategy as wolf (specifically wish i knew that so i could judge the likelihood of A) but whatever tbh.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

mewtini said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > and i am desperately hoping i will wake up before EOD but not desperate enough to set an alarm for it.
> ...


well it wasn’t yesterday


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

jesus christ that was so long. also i forgot to say that — one huge thing that makes stryke’s focus on qenya less weird is that when he came in, qenya was the main thread topic. but i still think that his voting around her is meh for qenya

ANYWAY now that i’ve gotten that out of the way i think my mind is Free to spend the rest of the Day looking at the rest of the game, lol — so i plan on doing pretty much that — but i wanted to get through stryke’s posts before i got too far away from d1.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

Herbe said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > sanderidge said:
> ...


? D2 started at (my) ~4:30pm yesterday, aren’t we less than 24h in


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

mewtini said:


> stryke’s next post + qenya’s response … obviously i’ve already kind of obnoxiously posted this interaction twice but i don’t think anyone engaged with it anyway. this post is actually me when i’m a wolf and i’ve removed my teammates from my game spreadsheet but forget to add them back in for Public Posting fr. (this was confbias at first and i almost feel cringe posting and talking about it again now but w/e it fits in this constellation)


just like me fr tbh tbh


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

mewtini said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > mewtini said:
> ...


ah shit yes that is what the definition of 24 hours is, fuck


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

i’m half asleep i was napping in the passenger seat i woke up for an ice cream


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

mewtini said:


> i was uncomfortable with how w!stryke came in to defend qenya against the *flavor-based suspicions*





mewtini said:


> pent talking about rnp meta or about qenya, and tbqh his progression on the latter just does not make sense to me *in a v!qenya world*


love proofreading


----------



## JackPK (Jul 27, 2022)

mewtini said:


> player, vote target, prev > current VC, post #
> rnp    qenya    0 > 3    139
> (snip)
> wisper    qenya    4 > 5    317
> ...


OK thank you for this, bc in the chaos of EOD I somehow got the misimpression that RNP had switched wagons specifically to defend stryke and move him from definite-yeet to a rand, and I was reading w!RNP in that situation and was very confused by y'all townreading him, but looking at this I see now that RNP switching wagons was in fact the thing that _put_ stryke in yeet danger

I feel a lot more comfortable with towncore RNP now


----------



## JackPK (Jul 27, 2022)

mewtini said:


> player, vote target, prev > current VC, post #
> (snip)
> mewt    stryke    0 > 1    271
> qenya    stryke    1 > 2    289
> (snip)


I also think those vote tallies look extremely towny for mewt (iirc that was kind of an arbitrary wagon looking for an alternative to the existing one, right? and I don't think there's a world where wolf is likely to do that to a fellow wolf) and mildly towny for qenya (being first to follow onto a wagon on a fellow wolf _could_ be self-preservatory wolf but sounds slightly implausible to me but not out of the question)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 27, 2022)

*qenya*


----------



## Herbe (Jul 27, 2022)

JackPK said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > player, vote target, prev > current VC, post #
> ...


technically what i think it did was change the rand from qenya/stryke to herbe/stryke (me moving to Stryke to bump it from 3 to 4 meant that i was leaving Qenya which took her from 5 to 4) 

i say this totally trusting rnptown tbh


----------



## mewtini (Jul 27, 2022)

JackPK said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > player, vote target, prev > current VC, post #
> ...


yeah

(sitting halfway down my tunnel) i do think it’s fairly possible that qenya following there at a relatively early point was a strategic way to gain cred, especially if stryke had said he didn’t expect to be able to defend himself or be active while qenya has been and expects to continue to be active. if they’re w/w it’s probably fair to say they were expecting one wolf to die d1 and wanted to maximize their firepower going forward, and qenya is i think more capable of surviving for longer than stryke is if he was going to be inactive.

my PoE is kinda like {qenya/myuma/wisper}, maybe sande, trying to keep my main PoE to 3ish considering there’re prob 2 wolves left

i had an offhand thought during d1 (preflip) that a qenya/myuma/stryke team is possible


----------



## JackPK (Jul 27, 2022)

Herbe said:


> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> > mewtini said:
> ...


ah, good catch!

my thought process with this in mind:

if RNP is scum ->
if qenya is also scum ->
why would RNP start the game's very first wagon against a fellow wolf? implausible​if qenya is town->
changed rand from v/w to v/w (pointless)​
if RNP is town ->
then RNP doesn't know who's v and who's w so this thought exercise is meaningless in this case​
I think I'm thinking the latter situation is the most convincing so I'm on board with v!RNP


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 27, 2022)

i had a dream that indigoemmy was playing this game and responded to my post with "where are you sorting me"



mewtini said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > and i am desperately hoping i will wake up before EOD but not desperate enough to set an alarm for it.
> ...


tfw you have no sense of time


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> i had a dream that indigoemmy was playing this game


dude i fucking wish


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2022)

i had a dream that i won $20,000 off a scratcher and then woke up sad


----------



## M&F (Jul 28, 2022)

I had a dream
That no one else could see
You gave me love
For freeeeeeeeee

For freeeeeeeeee


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

fyi i will most likely not be here for the majority of the rest of the phase (and even if i do pop up, i won’t be available for long) — i’m flying cross country lol. i might be able to swing being around for EoD but i don’t plan on it.

ordered within tiers (higher = i TR them more)

town:
mewt duh

basically town to me:
herbe
jack

i think town but i’m not banking on it yet:
rnp
sande

PoE:
myuma
wisper (not sure of this/myuma placement)
qenya


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

i sorta think the game is too easy if my PoE is right though, i’m like paranoid it’s one of rnp/sande — any other team i’m proposing would basically have qenya as the only active member which seems like wishful thinking but idk. metawise i know wisper doesn’t like wolfing (at least iirc from snomfia) and i could imagine that her activity level might reflect that but also irl circumstances, etc,

no clue what i’d expect from myuma, i think their posting is nearly exactly null.

ok bye


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

mewtini said:


> i think their posting is nearly exactly null.


— with the kind-of exception of their herbe vote that i havent gotten around to thinking much about yet and probably will not until toMorrow.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

pretty rude thought

but what if qenya‘s in antispew lol


----------



## M&F (Jul 28, 2022)

EoD later today, folks!

-*qenya (7)* - mewtini (#397), Herbe (*2)(#407), sanderidge (#466), RedneckPhoenix (*3)(#479)


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2022)

mewtini said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > i had a dream that indigoemmy was playing this game
> ...


i miss emmy!!!!!!!!


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

FUCK im so sorry i forgot this was happening until herbe came onto telegram just now... catching up now


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

oh ok i guess i didn't miss much after all. f.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2022)

am happy you are in Thread was wonderin,,,,


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

first things first: like i told mewt i would yesterDay, i skimmed Herbe's D1 ISOs from the previous tcod games during the Night to see whether the "pushing someone at random on D1" thing was actually indicative of their townplay. here's what i put together...

*this game:* to be determined. random d1 accusation on me
*anarchist cyberpunk mafia:* mafia. random d1 accusation on RNP
*knives alley:* town (hydra with m&f). no random d1 accusation
*ghost mafia:* town. random d1 accusation on me
*gym leader MFia:* mafia-allied 3p. random d1 accusation on me
*tarot mafia:* town. random d1 accusation on jack
*cats (2019):* town. random d1 accusation on me
*tv tropes:* mafia. no random d1 accusation

tl;dr: it looks to me like it's totally NAI for them - not inherently scummy like i thought, but also not a clear townsign like she suggested. (and also they really don't seem to like me for some reason.  but that's probably just coincidence. right herbe? right??)

re: eod, i think the one thing to safely say is that RNP's behaviour remains extremely towny... i concur that sniping herbe makes most sense in context if you don't know that stryke is w. i am not sure what to make of herbe and mewt though. i could buy either aiming to earn towncred by shifting onto a wolf who, as has been suggested, might be less active - perhaps judging that they didn't need to push on me as it would be simple to get me voted out the Day after - and it makes me extremely Thinking Face Emoji that mewt just up there suggested _i_ might have been doing exactly that. so i can't say i feel any better about either of them - and in fact i feel considerably worse about mewt now after she put so much stock in scumreading me off my off-the-cuff EoD post.

night action: lacking any better targets and not particularly scumreading anyone else, i frenzy planted herbe. frenzy plant is the one that blocks appeal as well as the actual effect of the move, but only if the appeal is below a certain threshold... but it looks like they went over the threshold, so no useful info there i'm afraid.

in reply to sande who seems to have been doing the most thinking toDay (and also explicitly asked me some stuff):



sanderidge said:


> speaking of qenya: i'm starting to wonder if the Watch Out If I Flip Red post was aimed at me specifically, because in #197 where she's been keeping track of everyone's claimed move numbers, it's literally just me and her who have 4 moves. maybe she was thinking others lied about move count or was just throwing out any self-pres confusing possibilities she could think of, but. idfk. also i don't want to tunnel based on flavor but _frenzy plant _still really doesn't sit right with me. (on the other hand - would w!qenya really not think to make up something else??? help.)


it certainly wasn't targeted at you! and i don't particularly think it's likely to actually be the case, either. i just tend to be extremely no thoughts head empty around EoD, having usually already offered all my thoughts in a timely fashion... anyone who's played with me much before can certainly attest to that... so i gravitate to spitballing while waiting to see if anything interesting will happen around the wagons. in general i think coming out and offering a hairbrained theory that just occurred to you, even if it's totally implausible, is more useful to town than keeping quiet until you're certain about something, because it helps people see and have a record of your train of thought.

it _does_ unnerve me that we haven't seen any evidence of this game's patented MF Bastard Gimmick yet, but by definition we can't really play to predict it so i think all we can do for now is assume the game is normal until proven otherwise.



sanderidge said:


> she mentioned earlier that the other Cool move lilligant has is solarbeam, which isn't fitting for a roleblock, but based on the way that some of my moves have been finagled to fit my role _i _could come up with a fitting way to flavor solarbeam as a roleblock. "the pokemon releases a bundled beam of light at another contestant, so bright and startling it prevents them from performing their own appeal", or something.


that's not quite what i said! i said that solar beam isn't super fitting for a roleblock, but i also said it was _no worse_ than frenzy plant. which is quite correct, i think; in fact the suggestion you make there is much better than the frenzy plant flavour i actually have. the point i was making was that i was just as baffled as everyone else by the flavour. (in fact that's how i arrived at the "what if the mafia don't actually know they're mafia" idea, although i think i posted about them in the reverse order? i forget)



sanderidge said:


> anyway, *qenya *(for realsies this time, i have a vote, i swear) - if you're around toDay (pls ;w; ) i'd like to hear from you on your thought process re: the "if i flip red check your PMs" post, and i'd also like to hear what you're thinking about the state of the game in general. how are you feeling about Everybody Hated That on your poast how are you feeling about the votes and the flip.


i think i've pretty much answered everything else already, but i do also want to say that i don't think "Everybody Hated That" is really accurate either. the only people who've actually said they think it's a huge red scumflag are mewt and herbe. which i think we've established

---

personally i think *herbe* is the correct vote here - helps sort mewt, helps sort jack off their mutual "we know secret knowledge about each other and about the setup ", helps sort me - but i'm not really expecting to overturn my wagon given EoD is in like 5 hours and not 29 like i thought at first (and i won't be around for it anyway). so this is mostly just to let you all know where my head is at, and hopefully engender some interesting conversations so that you can look back at them later after i flip. and also bragging rights later if i turn out to have been completely right, lol.


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> i think i've pretty much answered everything else already, but i do also want to say that i don't think "Everybody Hated That" is really accurate either. the only people who've actually said they think it's a huge red scumflag are mewt and herbe. which i think we've established


"...which i think we've established my thoughts on that."

not sure how that got cut off. drafts being weird with moving between pages ig.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> (and also they really don't seem to like me for some reason.  but that's probably just coincidence. right herbe? right??)


i havent read the rest of your Poast yet but i love you very much!!!!! you are wonderful friend!!!!!!!! i just also totally SR you this game lol lmao


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> *anarchist cyberpunk mafia:* mafia. random d1 accusation on RNP


i have never been more mentally ill than when i wrote this post


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2022)

i do think its interesting that ive just assigned you Scum Vibes in my head repeatedly on D1s but idk when you were and werent actually scum? or the flips of anyone that i was accusing? maybe ill go back to my own isos and figure out who was what in those game. in any case ill take that into account in future games when i find myself side-eying you for maybe no reason lmao

GOd reading and comprehending a long post is hard


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> the point i was making was that i was just as baffled as everyone else by the flavour. (in fact that's how i arrived at the "what if the mafia don't actually know they're mafia" idea, although i think i posted about them in the reverse order? i forget)


i have no idea how these ideas connect


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

Herbe said:


> i do think its interesting that ive just assigned you Scum Vibes in my head repeatedly on D1s but idk when you were and werent actually scum? or the flips of anyone that i was accusing?


i was mafia in cats (2019) and jack was mafia in tarot. the others were wrong

seems pretty close to random chance, maybe slightly better, which i think aligns with the concept of D1 reads in general tbh


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

Herbe said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > the point i was making was that i was just as baffled as everyone else by the flavour. (in fact that's how i arrived at the "what if the mafia don't actually know they're mafia" idea, although i think i posted about them in the reverse order? i forget)
> ...


oh sorry yeah i missed out a couple of steps in the middle there lmao

i think the way i was thinking went something like: "my flavour is pretty weak, and there are reasonably obvious stronger choices, and like RNP says it's unlike MF not to put much effort into flavour. so maybe there's some deeper meaning behind it? we haven't seen the bastard mechanic yet... could it be something relating to the role PMs ... oh! what if she's lying to us about our own alignments"


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2022)

i think the way you were thinking was "oh shit there's already a wagon on me quick claim some bullshit"


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

not taking the bait


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2022)

in fewer words i don't buy it either tbh tbh


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2022)

either way mf is more subtle with bastardry. "you thought you were town but actually you were mafia" is passé at this point


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

Herbe said:


> in fewer words i don't buy it either tbh tbh


shrugs. like i said, idrc... i'll be vindicated in *checks clock* about 5 hours one way or another

what i'm more interested in is chatting to you in the hope of generating some useful interactions for everyone else to build off of! so talk to me. let's start with, what are your thoughts on wisper? personally i was not particularly down on her yesterDay, everyone gets one free pass for life stuff imo, but as time drags on i think quietness becomes more of a warning signal. do you think you might try to push on her toMorrow, or do you expect to have better targets?

and keith, sorting you is obviously less important if you're about to self-immolate, but i'm curious anyway. if you had gotten a role PM with similar oddities to mine (fine, sure, "the one I'm claiming to have"), what would your thoughts about it be?


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 28, 2022)

with the fact that rnp is going to die at eod if qenya flips town my entire towncore falls apart. Anxiety


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

lol my 5hr flight just landed B) i don’t have time to fully read that yet so i‘he only skimmed, not sure if i‘ll get to circle back?


qenya said:


> tl;dr: it looks to me like it's totally NAI for them - not inherently scummy like i thought, but also not a clear townsign like she suggested.


not what i said


qenya said:


> in fact i feel considerably worse about mewt now after she put so much stock in scumreading me off my off-the-cuff EoD post.


can you specify which post youre saying i was reading that way because i can’t figure it out from your post. if you’re referring to the “if i flip red” one then that’s actually, again, not at all what i said


qenya said:


> personally i think *herbe* is the correct vote here - helps sort mewt, helps sort jack off their mutual "we know secret knowledge about each other and about the setup ", helps sort me


can you talk about if you have any actual scumreads because this is bad vote rationale on its own

also i hate talking about myself in mafia tbh but it’s kind of insane to suggest that i would start a *completely* unnecessary wagon on teammate stryke when no one was even looking at him, when i’ve been widely townread, and on d1 of all times. and then w!herbe would have had to willingly shift the vc from def killing you to forcing a rand between v!you and and w!stryke when, honestly, i don’t think it would have been especially outing for them to just let you flip there. can you talk about that?

atp i genuinely don’t know what the landscape of this game could even look like if you’re v but the way your post snakes around bringing up any genuine scumreads (and misrepresenting what i said) really doesn’t make me believe that we’re in that world.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

sorry that that was harsh lol 

i’m trying my best to find you if you actually are town

 and i’m going to feel both very very guilty and also disappointed in my own gamer skills if you’re just villa


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya i am so sorry but i'm starting to think that solving you will settle more about the gamestate than your proposed votes on herbe bc if you're v then i have plenty of people to paranoia at and if you're not then my towncore is kind of set


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 28, 2022)

which must be extremely frustrating to hear before i even reply to your replies from my own questions but i will do this asap, i am currently in wrist pain hell


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

mewtini said:


> this is bad vote rationale on its own


to clarify

i don’t think lynching solely for info is a good idea and i don’t love that you haven’t actually voiced suspicions outside of … trying to break towncore without much justification

that being said i’m having flashbacks to ACNH mafia when i was absolutely convinced you were scum because you tried to get one of your scumreads voted out by counterclaiming them lol but if this is that vibe then i’m just never finding you


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

(also i have actually read the full post now, i have been stranded at the airport)

*also* i think it’s pretty disingenuous to characterize herbe’s vote on you d1 as a “random accusation” when what was actually said was just that they’d had a gutread on you or whatever. like they didn’t push you out of nowhere


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

it would actually be so funny if the other wolves were just myuma/wisper


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 28, 2022)

another thing i'm curious about - qenya, how do you feel about your block not going through, but there not being a kill today? does that have anything to do with/interact with your wanting to vote out herbe at all?


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

real

lmao imagine “playing” the “game” and actually paying attention to mech


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> and keith, sorting you is obviously less important if you're about to self-immolate, but i'm curious anyway. if you had gotten a role PM with similar oddities to mine (fine, sure, "the one I'm claiming to have"), what would your thoughts about it be?


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> what i'm more interested in is chatting to you in the hope of generating some useful interactions for everyone else to build off of! so talk to me. let's start with, what are your thoughts on wisper? personally i was not particularly down on her yesterDay, everyone gets one free pass for life stuff imo, but as time drags on i think quietness becomes more of a warning signal. do you think you might try to push on her toMorrow, or do you expect to have better targets?


my thoughts have been previously expressed as being one step above you, in my "what are you doing dude." category. honestly not even for quietness (arent myuma and wisper the same type of quiet rn?) but like it doesn't Help overall. weird post and not much help in solveyness from wisper so far tbh and even the vote on you was like... yeah following my justification but not really adding much else.... bleh. i don't know if i rank myuma or wisper above one another but thats the next place im looking


----------



## M&F (Jul 28, 2022)

*A day action has been activated. Discussion is suspended while processing takes place.*


----------



## M&F (Jul 28, 2022)

It's true that some people were let down by *myuma*'s latest performance. It's true that hate mail is just a thing that happens to the best of us sometimes. But gosh golly, who ever deserves to receive such a toxic letter?

As in, literally toxic, as it turns out.

At least, it's a good thing that the recipient may actually have deserved it after all.

*myuma is dead. they were mafia.

24-hour time extension.*
(EoD will be at our usual time, tomorrow)


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

YASSSSSSS


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2022)

^me when i saw the modpost


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

holy shit...

well i will return to drafting my responses in a sec but this at least changes my general strategy for today, i will *unvote* for now


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 28, 2022)

okay i am 95% convinced that the team is the quiet people


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> holy shit...
> 
> well i will return to drafting my responses in a sec but this at least changes my general strategy for today, i will *unvote* for now


changes it in what way


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2022)

Wahoo!!!!!!!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya will now lose the vote but with slightly less resistance


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 28, 2022)

rip qenya but i don't think there's anything you could say to change my mind on wanting to see you flip rn, which must be extremely frustrating and i am so sorry but i'm pretty set


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2022)

me when the wagon that formed on me day one was now confirmed to have been supported by at least two wolves


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

Herbe said:


> me when the wagon that formed on me day one was now confirmed to have been supported by at least two wolves


fan behavior frfr


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

ok HOPEFULLY nothing else drastic happens just before i submit this lol



mewtini said:


> lol my 5hr flight just landed B) i don’t have time to fully read that yet so i‘he only skimmed, not sure if i‘ll get to circle back?
> 
> 
> qenya said:
> ...


this is where i got the idea from! you said you thought herbe randomly pushing on people D1 wasn't a scumsign because they did it regularly, and pointed out that they didn't do the same thing in tv tropes mafia (which i took to imply "because they were mafia in that game"). as i recall i said something like "that seems plausible, I feel a bit iffy about taking your word for it but maybe I should for now - I'll have a re-read during the Night if i make it that far". so, well... that's what that is.

"clear" is maybe overstating a bit, i didn't consult back to check your exact wording until just now, but i think the point you were making is pretty hard to miss?

i also don't think "random" is an unfair characterisation tbh; it's practically a truism that D1 gutreads are not really evidence of anything useful.



mewtini said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > in fact i feel considerably worse about mewt now after she put so much stock in scumreading me off my off-the-cuff EoD post.
> ...


by all means please tell me how else i should be reading this post! there doesn't really seem to be a lot there to misinterpret :P



mewtini said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > personally i think *herbe* is the correct vote here - helps sort mewt, helps sort jack off their mutual "we know secret knowledge about each other and about the setup ", helps sort me
> ...


that's fair! i think i've explained why i scumread you and herbe, but it's possible there are _were_ better methods... i just don't _didn't_ really see much point investing much effort considering where to vote. like i've said, i don't _didn't_ think there's any situation where i don't get voted out toDay so i'd rather try _have tried_ to generate some useful material for the future by talking rather than just kinda fruitlessly flailing against the inevitable.

(tl;dr you are wasting your time continuing to push on me, if you really are v let's put some effort into solving everyone else) _Never Mind I Guess, I will continue as normal_



mewtini said:


> also i hate talking about myself in mafia tbh but it’s kind of insane to suggest that i would start a *completely* unnecessary wagon on teammate stryke when no one was even looking at him, when i’ve been widely townread, and on d1 of all times. and then w!herbe would have had to willingly shift the vc from def killing you to forcing a rand between v!you and and w!stryke when, honestly, i don’t think it would have been especially outing for them to just let you flip there. can you talk about that?
> 
> atp i genuinely don’t know what the landscape of this game could even look like if you’re v but the way your post snakes around bringing up any genuine scumreads (and misrepresenting what i said) really doesn’t make me believe that we’re in that world.


sure! i don't _didn't_ have any other thoughts about scumreads than i'd offered already (remember i'm still mentally at "start of D2", given the timing mix-up), but regarding the wagon on stryke, i don't see that it exonerates either of you _(though myuma's flip might - still processing that, more in a sec)._ but i could easily buy _have bought_ either of you bussing stryke, reasoning that you could be confident in getting me voted out toDay over the flavour weirdness and surviving long enough on your towncred to make it to victory - it's not a very big game.

don't get me wrong, it's not evidence _against_ you either... my suspicion there is based on you suddenly going after me at the start of the Day based on frankly not much, and herbe jumping on the wagon after both you and RNP on successive days without really adding anything of substance.

also, perfectly valid comparison to acnh (although iirc it didn't quite turn out like that - i remember softing my fakeclaim pretty early on, and later identifying a wolf based on _their_ fakeclaim which contradicted my real role, unfortunately ending up being seen as less trustworthy myself - but not sure which of us is misremembering). back then i was intentionally varying my playstyle by trying to take a gamble, but this isn't the same thing at all... this is just me being open and honest about my train of thought, which happens not to mesh with anyone else's! (also the flavour shenanigans are _not_ helping. seriously i really want to find out what the deal is with that.)



sanderidge said:


> another thing i'm curious about - qenya, how do you feel about your block not going through, but there not being a kill today? does that have anything to do with/interact with your wanting to vote out herbe at all?


i don't really feel anything about it? if my block didn't go through, clearly it wasn't the reason why there wasn't a nightkill. it has no mech relevance at all afaict. (in fact nobody has claimed anything so far that does, unless you count jack and herbe's nod-nod-wink-wink _which I'd like to hear more about now we have more Daytime_, so I'm not sure why we're being all funny about the dubiousness of going off reads)


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

oh yeah



RedneckPhoenix said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > and keith, sorting you is obviously less important if you're about to self-immolate, but i'm curious anyway. if you had gotten a role PM with similar oddities to mine (fine, sure, "the one I'm claiming to have"), what would your thoughts about it be?


this isn't loading for me, can you try expressing your thoughts verbally please?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> this isn't loading for me, can you try expressing your thoughts verbally please?


no


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

well ok then


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> you said you thought herbe randomly pushing on people D1 wasn't a scumsign because they did it regularly, and pointed out that they didn't do the same thing in tv tropes mafia (which i took to imply "because they were mafia in that game").


“i don’t think this is scummy for them” > “this is them obvtowning”?????


qenya said:


> by all means please tell me how else i should be reading this post! there doesn't really seem to be a lot there to misinterpret :P


you realize that i had already posted that other interaction before that post, right? and i dont know why i would be going into d2 completely wiping away my read on you from d1. what?


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> my suspicion there is based on you suddenly going after me at the start of the Day based on frankly not much, and herbe jumping on the wagon after both you and RNP on successive days without really adding anything of substance.


same response to this. like, i already felt weird about you d1. i had been tinfoiling you and stryke w/w all d1 and that combined with other parts of my read solidified it.

also, i already answered all of this in my longer post about you.


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

mewtini said:


> sorry that that was harsh lol
> 
> i’m trying my best to find you if you actually are town
> 
> and i’m going to feel both very very guilty and also disappointed in my own gamer skills if you’re just villa


oh and on this. dw about it!!! honestly after Whatever Happened with my role PM i wasn't even expecting to make it to toDay, and even if the day extension technically does give me more of a fighting chance i'm not really feeling optimistic, haha. regardless of whether you're v or w, i'm well aware you're just doing your best to win! ily really friend


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> but i could easily buy _have bought_ either of you bussing stryke, reasoning that you could be confident in getting me voted out toDay over the flavour weirdness and surviving long enough on your towncred to make it to victory - it's not a very big game.


i agree that it isn’t literally impossible, i just think it’s a comically bad play and, considering the other points i brought up + that i had towncred, one that makes much less sense than me just being v. also, i had been fending off the flavorspec on you literally all of d1 — i still don’t care about it — and i might have actually been the only person in the game, out of those who engaged with it (so basically everyone but wisper), who didn’t push you based on that.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

honestly idrc what you think about my slot, but i’m having a difficult time buying that you genuinely believe that that convergence of things makes more sense than me being town.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > sorry that that was harsh lol
> ...


<3


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2022)

mewtini said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > you said you thought herbe randomly pushing on people D1 wasn't a scumsign because they did it regularly, and pointed out that they didn't do the same thing in tv tropes mafia (which i took to imply "because they were mafia in that game").
> ...


i think we may be splitting hairs here regarding how certain each of us was about it on D1... the point i'm trying to make is that while we disagreed about what it indicated then, now i think it's fairly safe to say it's not relevant. yeah?



mewtini said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > by all means please tell me how else i should be reading this post! there doesn't really seem to be a lot there to misinterpret :P
> ...


were you scumreading me throughout D1? i had the impression you were, at worst, conflicted... you didn't end up on my wagon at EoD, and the very last read you posted was this.

but in any case i didn't say (or mean) that post was the _only_ thing you were basing your position on, just that it was a _major_ one, which seems hard to deny given that you then voted for me with no other preamble. and remains just as weird/unsupported.

---

i was going to continue replying and maybe offer some of my thoughts on the myuma flip, but alas i have to be up in ~7 hours and have plenty of tasks to get done before i sleep so gonna have to leave it there. i will hopefully (but not necessarily) be in before EoD though.

please everyone do your best to make further plans and investigate/push other people in the meantime; even if you still end up yeeting me toDay, it will give you more information down the line. even if you don't believe you'll need it, what's the harm in looking, eh.


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

i killed myuma btw lol


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> which seems hard to deny given that you then voted for me with no other preamble. and remains just as weird/unsupported.


i’m not engaging with this anymore. that post was not a major reason, it was one of several. the case i wrote on you was actually the reasoning and i don’t think that just because i didn’t write/post that before voting means that you can claim i voted unsupported. ?_?


----------



## JackPK (Jul 28, 2022)

qenya said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > another thing i'm curious about - qenya, how do you feel about your block not going through, but there not being a kill today? does that have anything to do with/interact with your wanting to vote out herbe at all?
> ...


hmm I was not super comfy outright claiming at first because of the risk of scum retaliating against me, but I think it's much safer now that we have 2 scum dead and only 1 town dead (i.e. realistically only 1/7 of remaining players are probably scum, maybe 2/7 in a high-scum initial setup). I think we're at the point where the odds that I will continue to be useful while quiet are lower than the odds that, by claiming, I will be able to bring useful things to light.

one of my actions is the aforementioned high-appeal no-op, Electroweb. another of my actions, Double Team, allows me (one-shot, and only under certain specific conditions) to override the yeet poll with my own choice. and the other three are plays on the Inventor role trope: each one lets me give out a one-shot power to someone else. Toxic Spikes is a one-shot daykill that can only be used by someone with high Appeal, Sludge Bomb is a one-shot daykill that can only be used by someone with low Appeal, and Infestation is a one-shot bulletproof shield.

each of those three one-shot powers are flavored as "items" that have their own quirky names separate from the move name. the two daykills I will be withholding the names of for reasons you're about to see, and the one I gave Herbe last night was "Bees?!", the bulletproof shield. since Herbe did not die, I wink-winkingly made a bee reference to them early today, which they confirmed they received but was expended, so I feel good about the fact that that was the reason for no death last night. not 100% certain, but good enough.

incidentally, the first night, I gave the one-shot-daykill-for-a-low-Appeal-user item to RNP, who the following day I proceeded to read as scum because I misread the vote shuffling at the end of the day, hence my warning that I feared scum might have access to a daykill. but now it looks like either _mewt_ of all people has used it (meaning a redirector is afoot) _or_ there are multiple daykill powers in play.

mewt, can you verify whether this is consistent with your understanding of the situation vis a vis your daykill, and if your daykill was indeed from my power being redirected to you, can you verify what the name of the item was?


----------



## JackPK (Jul 28, 2022)

if I have the time/energy I also would like to look back and reread the thread and piece together my PoE in a coherent manner later tonight but that can wait, certainly until I hear back from mewt on that


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

JackPK said:


> mewt, can you verify whether this is consistent with your understanding of the situation vis a vis your daykill, and if your daykill was indeed from my power being redirected to you, can you verify what the name of the item was?


yeah. i received a ~nasty surprise~ overNight (N1)

also, i can confirm the bees thing (it was why jack was up so high on my readslist)


----------



## JackPK (Jul 28, 2022)

yep, Nasty Surprise is indeed the precise name of the item. fuck, that means we've got a redirector (sinks head into hands)


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 28, 2022)

how can you confirm the bees thing?


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

JackPK said:


> yep, Nasty Surprise is indeed the precise name of the item. fuck, that means we've got a redirector (sinks head into hands)


honestly there’s a decent chance that if mafia, that redirector is dead. LOL


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> how can you confirm the bees thing?


don’t want to say atm


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2022)

yes my bees were delivered and then instantly used cause Someone Tried To Kill Me!!!!!


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 28, 2022)

i have been trying to figure out an unrelated thing that also hinges on the number of scum remaining and from what i can tell if we started with 4 scum then we would have very easily lost by D2 if we made only one wrong yeet (if we voted out town D1 and the mafia carried out a kill both nights, we would be at w4/v3 going into D2) so i am assuming there are 3 scum only, which only leaves one person that i am increasingly certain is qenya

anyway, if it's very likely there's only one scum remaining i feel comfortable saying i have softed twice in the game, pretty much back to back, and unmistakably, if you can find it + i am not the redirector 

other than that, if three separate people are basically confirming each other + rnp is pretty heavily towncore for me + it's not a 4-scum setup then i feel very confident that even if we messed up with qenya then we just yeet wisper tomorrow and it's game?


----------



## mewtini (Jul 28, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> if three separate people are basically confirming each other + rnp is pretty heavily towncore for me + it's not a 4-scum setup then i feel very confident that even if we messed up with qenya then we just yeet wisper tomorrow and it's game?


yep

the only thing that could potentially throw a wrench in that fmpov is if you’re mafia somehow but i don’t think so

that logic is basically why i dked myuma though. was waffling between her and wisper, figuring day discussion wasn’t going to get anywhere on them if they stayed in Lurker City


----------



## JackPK (Jul 28, 2022)

mewtini said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > how can you confirm the bees thing?
> ...


there are a couple (or more) ways this could go, and I'm already townreading you pretty hard so I'm willing to take the benefit of the doubt and pencil in an assumption for now that this is the good way I'm thinking of and not a bad way. in which case, current towncore me/Herbe/mewt/RNP in approx. that order, which then leaves me with PoE of uhhh who's left? sande (I have not sorted yet), qenya (I was reading as being on a knife's edge leaning slightly more town, but I will have to reread and reevaluate), and Wisper (I have not sorted yet)?

this is not my promised PoE post, this is just me making notes for myself to refer back to for it


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2022)

it would be very funny if the extension of the day did not extend my burn time


----------



## M&F (Jul 29, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> it would be very funny if the extension of the day did not extend my burn time


don't you tempt me with humour.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 29, 2022)

strike me down if you dare


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 29, 2022)

i'd rather die standing than live kneeling


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

aw beans i forgot mafia existed again. well my work week is done so i guess i can exist


----------



## Herbe (Jul 29, 2022)

love it when wisper is extant!!!!!!

give thoughts :O what about the myuma flip, what about me kindaaaaaa sameboating you and myuma, whatcha think?


----------



## Herbe (Jul 29, 2022)

i poke!!!!! i prod!!!!!!!!! also whatchu think abt qenya poking me for You Thoughts and then also like the whole me/jack/mewtini mechsecrets goaround


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

Herbe said:


> love it when wisper is extant!!!!!!
> 
> give thoughts :O what about the myuma flip, what about me kindaaaaaa sameboating you and myuma, whatcha think?


myuma flipped?


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

you have to understand me being here does not mean i read the thread

i will read the thread when my brain hates me less


----------



## Herbe (Jul 29, 2022)

then hello!!!!! is ok to just sit a minute. have some lemonade if you wish


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 29, 2022)

alright kill herbe tomorrow who the fuck offers someone lemonade after the work week. lemonade is a weekday drink


----------



## Herbe (Jul 29, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> alright kill herbe tomorrow who the fuck offers someone lemonade after the work week. lemonade is a weekday drink


it is thursday evening!!!! a perfectly acceptable weekday for a pitcher of lemonade!!!!!!!! maybe you can’t keep up with what day it is cause you’re too busy being a mafia member and yr always on the clock cause y’all haven’t unionized yet huh. what do you think about that.


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

Girl Help


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

i cant even iso mf to see what myuma flipped

this is some next level trolling


----------



## Herbe (Jul 29, 2022)

check out the glory of Page 27

also ya mf’s username breaks the URL lmaooo


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

i see

did the shot get claimed


----------



## mewtini (Jul 29, 2022)

i


Wisper said:


> i see
> 
> did the shot get claimed


yep. Me


----------



## mewtini (Jul 29, 2022)

wtf i


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

okie

i am choosing to take that at face value and just dump mewtini in the towncore

jack rnp herbe mewtini all probably town

who does that leave, qenya / sande?


----------



## mewtini (Jul 29, 2022)

Wisper said:


> i will read the thread when my brain hates me less


<333 hope you’re doing ok


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

i [always / never] am


----------



## mewtini (Jul 29, 2022)

i understand. i so completely understand.


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

ok read last page and i noticed something funky

i have a redirect but i havent used it yet

i did use something kind of similar n0 but if there were action shenanigans last night then it shouldnt matter?


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

oh wait the action shenanigans were n0

yeah i did that lmao


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

you guys have to stop using so many words in your posts i just skim them and then we get this


----------



## mewtini (Jul 29, 2022)

i wish i paid any attention to mech etc so i knew what you’re talking about rn


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

mewtini said:


> i wish i paid any attention to mech etc so i knew what you’re talking about rn


the reason you got the pew pew instead of rnp even though jack targeted rnp


----------



## mewtini (Jul 29, 2022)

oh

that was n0 and not n1?


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

mewtini said:


> oh
> 
> that was n0 and not n1?


according to jack it was yeah


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

so yeah jack is definitely town here


----------



## mewtini (Jul 29, 2022)

omg i’m sorry i literally just cannot count


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

neither can i ur good


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

anyway i think randing bus drives on n0 is cool and good and people should do it more because it was really funny


----------



## mewtini (Jul 29, 2022)

i agree but mostly because i got to have a hero moment


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

emotions are spiking again so im probably gonna head out for the night

y'all are amazing and i'm glad we're playing again

byeeeeee~


----------



## mewtini (Jul 29, 2022)

goodnight wisper, glad we got to chat briefly <3 feel better


----------



## Herbe (Jul 29, 2022)

Wisper said:


> emotions are spiking again so im probably gonna head out for the night
> 
> y'all are amazing and i'm glad we're playing again
> 
> byeeeeee~


many hearts!!!!! so good to have u around !!!!!! best wishes


----------



## Novae (Jul 29, 2022)

hi chat im back how're we feeling


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 29, 2022)

i'm just waiting for qenya to flip so i'm not saying much rip


----------



## Herbe (Jul 29, 2022)

i got ice cream today!


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 29, 2022)

ice cream!!!! what kind was it :O


----------



## M&F (Jul 29, 2022)

EoD soon (1 hour 30 minutes), votecount is actually the exact same as my previous reminder post


----------



## Herbe (Jul 29, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> ice cream!!!! what kind was it :O


blueberry w like dough chunks :0 i liked it !!


----------



## mewtini (Jul 29, 2022)

at my cousin’s wedding checking da mafia thread


----------



## JackPK (Jul 29, 2022)

sorry I didn't get around to my reread and PoE -- hit a major depressive mood last night and by the time it passed this afternoon, I was busy at work


----------



## M&F (Jul 29, 2022)

*The day is over. Hold for the final count.*

(... okay the final count is trivial, but like, hold for me to post shit I guess)


----------



## M&F (Jul 30, 2022)

Night Two of the Festival

Gabby here with Hoenn TV and goodness, what a rollercoaster this has all been, huh? For a ghost of a moment it seemed like this festival was back on rails, but that's what we get for buying to that false sense of security -- yesterday's peace has come crashing down double this afternoon.

As best as we can tell from the outside, it started with the now well-reported-on incident with myuma, but the wheels had probably been turning since much longer before. And they just kept on turning from there, too. By now, things have escalated to the point that *qenya* was next to be shunned out of the locker room, and by now, we're really starting to see the consequences of this kind of mob justice, seeing as by all accounts she did nothing wrong. Which leads us to the question of the day: has cancel culture gone too far? Our experts will now-- ugh what IS it with you people and interrupting me lately.

... Ah. Mhm. I see, I see.

Well, we won't be needing the experts after all, because it's safe to say that cancel culture has just gone too far, folks! It seems that *RedneckPhoenix* has now vanished without a trace, and as this is officially one shenanigan too many, the festival has been provisionally cancelled. Only time will tell what becomes of broader competition now, and it's possible that those two rounds we've witnessed will be the last in a while. If nothing else, we can at least say it's been a glorious end to the festivities...

-----

*qenya is dead. She was town.
RedneckPhoenix is dead. He was town.

As of this phase change, one of the conditions for the end of the Appeal mechanics has been met. Therefore, until the end of the game:*

Appeal will still be earned and publically listed, but will have no effect on the lynch poll.
Moves of the same Contest Type can be used in consecutive nights without limit.
There will be no Popular Contest Type.
*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Jul 30, 2022)

ah caspite, I knew I was forgetting something.



Spoiler: pings and final vote history



-*qenya (7)* - @mewtini (#397), @Herbe (*2)(#407), @sanderidge (#466), @RedneckPhoenix (*3)(#479)
-n/a - @Wisper, @JackPK, @qenya (#526)


----------



## M&F (Aug 1, 2022)

Day Three of the Festival

... or that's what it would be, if we still had one! Seriously, where did this all go wrong? It's nothing but Kricketunes in the contest hall right now, and they're not even doing that extra funky cry they do sometimes.

Although, with all the skullduggery that's come to light these past couple of days, how surprised would I be if it turned out a bunch of them were still gathering there in secret?

-----

Night Two Appeal Listings

Appeal effects are inactive.

@mewtini and Gallade: 4 points
@sanderidge and Imposteround: 3 points
@JackPK and Gwen: 2 points
@Herbe and Paul Paul: 2 points
@Wisper and Hope: 0 points

-----

*No one has died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Novae (Aug 1, 2022)

what


----------



## JackPK (Aug 1, 2022)

woohoo

wisper, did you use your redirect last Night?


----------



## Novae (Aug 1, 2022)

no

im assuming my action failed from the fact that i have 0 appeal


----------



## mewtini (Aug 1, 2022)

slay

how r we feeling guys


----------



## mewtini (Aug 1, 2022)

M&F said:


> qenya is dead. She was town.


i’m sorry girl. 🫡


----------



## mewtini (Aug 1, 2022)

mad respect for fighting so hard i’m gonna bring this one home for you chief


----------



## mewtini (Aug 1, 2022)

Wisper said:


> what


----------



## JackPK (Aug 1, 2022)

Wisper said:


> no


excellent. in that case, mewt, is it fair to assume you received my bees last night? and I'm assuming you were targeted by the nightkill and expended the bees?


----------



## JackPK (Aug 1, 2022)

I think we're in a town-win assured situation here, assuming no unexpected funny business? we yeet either wisper or sande today, if the game goes on the remaining scum gets another shot at towncore, and then we still have at least two towncore alive tomorrow to yeet the other of wisper or sande?


----------



## JackPK (Aug 1, 2022)

unless I am horribly wrong about y'all mewt and herbe, but I do not wish to believe that could be the case


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 1, 2022)

help i checked the forum a couple hours before phase change and forgot about it until now


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 1, 2022)

QENYA I AM SO SORRY I WAS TUNNELED SO HARD


----------



## mewtini (Aug 1, 2022)

JackPK said:


> Wisper said:
> 
> 
> > no
> ...


i got bees but no message afterward so i am extremely confused


----------



## Novae (Aug 1, 2022)

i mean i still want to understand why i dont have any appeal

im assuming it was a roleblock but idk who could have done that?


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 1, 2022)

*wisper*

i protected jack last night - i figured that if jack/mewt/herbe were confirming each other (and if herbe used their bees immediately and it's such a small setup + no extra kills so far there probably isn't a vig (?), so herbe can't be mafia and neither could jack, unless they were wolfing together, but that would mean mewt would have to be teamed with at least one of them, and if mewt used a daykill on myuma that makes no sense, because stryke already flipped and that would be four scum in the game and bussing one of their own when they had a lot of people in thread, and that didn't make any sense to me) ANYWAY, with you three confirming each other, i figured wisper would go after jack to prevent more items being given out, since there's no point in using a no-op move now. i didn't protect myself because i figured there was no reason to go after me because i'm the only other suspect in thread; going after one of you three would mean convincing the other two, and that could easily backfire.

anyway i am thinking you have no appeal because your kill failed. lmao.

i am desperately hoping there's only one scum left and that there's no mass-daykill power lmao


----------



## JackPK (Aug 1, 2022)

nice! that seems to solidly wrap everything up with a bow!

*wisper*


----------



## Novae (Aug 1, 2022)

i did nothing wrong


----------



## Herbe (Aug 1, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> QENYA I AM SO SORRY I WAS TUNNELED SO HARD


i apologize from tunnel town and im making a mental note to Stop Doing That Thing Where I Assume You're W D1 With No Real Reason


----------



## Herbe (Aug 1, 2022)

*wisper* ill claim and provide confirmation in a second too also ill read ur poast in a second sande


----------



## Herbe (Aug 1, 2022)

Wisper said:


> i mean i still want to understand why i dont have any appeal
> 
> im assuming it was a roleblock but idk who could have done that?


paul paul saved da Day

ok so think. what is the Singular Thing that a smeargle does. he sketches. thats the One Move. surprised nobody pressed me on this earlier but i basically had all 5 contest types that were a form of copying a move from a dead townie. the stipulation was basically about the first townie who died by the end of the next day phase (which is why i inferred a daykill could be at play although in hindsight it was just including whoever died from that next days execution poll), if they had a move that was the same type as the type i used i would copy it. when i used my beauty move night one and ZM died i got "Burning Jealousy" which was basically an inspection type move that would tell you what contest type someone used the previous night. well i had used my Coolness copier move the night before last and we all woke up and no one was dead and i didn't get shit but by the time Everything Happened Oh God................... guess what I inherited...................................... _frenzy plant._ thanks qenya sorry about tunneltown,,,,,,,

Anyway frenzy plant reduces appeal by 2 on the target. If the move is at 2 appeal or less, then it's a full-ass roleblock. So since wisper is down to 0 appeal that means it worked as a Full Ass Roleblock and voila nobody is dead! :^)


----------



## Herbe (Aug 1, 2022)

all my copier moves were named shit like My Pokemon Is Fight and She Is Grace and stuff so i didnt put any stock into flavorspec solving anyway


----------



## Herbe (Aug 1, 2022)

Herbe said:


> all my copier moves were named shit like My Pokemon Is Fight and She Is Grace and stuff so i didnt put any stock into flavorspec solving anyway


i wrote this thinking burning jealousy also fit into this category what the fuck??? its a new move??????? god i havent played since gen 7 fuck


----------



## Novae (Aug 1, 2022)

i'm very good at murder guys dont worry


----------



## Novae (Aug 1, 2022)

it simply cannot be me because if it was i would have been better at murder


----------



## M&F (Aug 1, 2022)

Herbe said:


> god i havent played since gen 7 fuck


tbf neither have I, but I did that on purpose.


----------



## Herbe (Aug 1, 2022)

Wisper said:


> it simply cannot be me because if it was i would have been better at murder


shit this is pretty airtight *unvote*


----------



## mewtini (Aug 1, 2022)

*wisper*


----------



## Herbe (Aug 2, 2022)

mewtini said:


> *wisper*


equally persuasive i'm afraid. well i think im gonna have to side with my bias bffsie mewtini here and go for *wisper*


----------



## Novae (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Novae (Aug 2, 2022)

*wisper*


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 2, 2022)

legit sat here for a solid minute going "ohhh my god oh my god he's dancing look at him go look..."


----------



## M&F (Aug 3, 2022)

*The day is over. Hold for... well, yeah, just posting stuff again.*


----------



## M&F (Aug 3, 2022)

End of the Festival

Gabby here with Hoenn TV, and this is my apology broadcast! Now, in the past, I may have said that it was wrong to cancel the festival and that I wanted to see *Wisper*'s next performance, and I know that sounds pretty bad with everything that's come to light since then, but hear me out! First of all, the context-- no, Ty, I don't know what a "YouTuber" is and I'm not going to stop doing whatever it is you're asking me to stop doing.

Okay, geez, fine, here's your "reporting" or whatever. She was the grandmaster of all things bad and now we know about every bad thing that happened in the festival because the others ambushed her and made her talk. Blah, blah, blah. Are you all happy now?

-----

*Wisper is dead. She was mafia.

Town wins!*

-----

that's all she wrote, folks! I was wondering if you guys were somehow going to manage to overthink your way into actually having to play this Day, but I guess not huh-

anyways, off to open the doors to hell, will put up the role PMs and logs in a mo!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 3, 2022)

well, time to scramble to write roles


----------



## mewtini (Aug 3, 2022)

wahoo!


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 3, 2022)

QENYA I'M SO SORRY


----------



## JackPK (Aug 3, 2022)

woohoo!

good game scum! even if you had the absolute worst luck possible, tbh


----------



## M&F (Aug 3, 2022)

woe, role PMs upon you



Spoiler: Wisper & Hope






> Introducing entry #1: *FURISODE GIRL WISPER* & *HOPE*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: JackPK & Gwen






M&F said:


> Introducing entry #2: *BUG CATCHER JACKPK* & *GWEN*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: RedneckPhoenix & Robbin






> Introducing entry #3: *MIDNIGHT REDNECKPHOENIX* & *ROBBIN*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: haneko & Bip






> Introducing entry #4: *LASS MYUMA* & *BIP*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: Herbe & Paul Paul






> Introducing entry #5: *PAINTER HERBE* & *PAUL PAUL*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: Stryke & Icex






> Introducing entry #6: *SUSPICIOUS CHILD STRYKE* & *ICEX*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: mewtini & Gallade






> Introducing entry #8: *BATTLE GIRL MEWTINI* & *GALLADE*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: qenya & Cupressaceae






> Introducing entry #7: *AROMA LADY QENYA* & *CUPRESSACEAE*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: sanderidge & Imposteround






> Introducing entry #9: *POKÉ KID SANDERIDGE* & *IMPOSTEROUND*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: Zero Moment & Rose






> Introducing entry #10: *BURGLAR ZERO MOMENT* & *ROSE*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M&F (Aug 3, 2022)

smh these were working fine in the preview specifically to spite me. if you're trying to read one of those and it won't open, try refreshing, ig


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## sanderidge (Aug 3, 2022)

the captioned pokemon pictures are so good


----------



## Novae (Aug 3, 2022)

Wisper said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > [FLAVOR REMOVED BECAUSE MF IS MEAN TO ME]
> ...


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 3, 2022)

i've been too busy to properly make fun of mf for frenzy plant


so


someone else do it


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 3, 2022)

now that game is over i can post this 


sanderidge said:


> i feel comfortable saying i have softed twice in the game, pretty much back to back, and unmistakably, if you can find it


honestly i did this for my own amusement more than thinking it would be remotely game-relevant, but i thought it was such a fun idea that i had to do it. i got the idea from jack's governor fakeclaim in... i don't remember what game, actually. but that's where i got the idea!



Spoiler: first letter of each sentence






sanderidge said:


> *i* keep instinctively refreshing for this thread but there's nothing new to read... *a*bout what i should expect from. *m*idnight reading i guess
> 
> *d*on't know if it'll be relevant with this level of activity/since it's only day 0, but i'm going to be out all day with friends tomorrow so i won't be around. (*o*n the other hand things are moving slowly enough that i could probably pop in from my phone anyway??) *c*an't wait for things to pick up though!!!





sanderidge said:


> *i *am here before i nap!! *a*lbeit for a tiny bit since i am very sneeby. *m*aybe having three things at olive garden was not in fact a smart move
> 
> *d*id get a chance to skim thread while i was out and i have to say like. *o*f the tcod mafia renaissance non-bastard games i've played i think i wasn't town in either of them (hamilton mafia 3p, snomfia mafia; was town in knives alley but bastard game + i spent so much of that game paranoid that i barely remember it) so i very much understand how people would be hesitant to run on tonereading/wouldn't want to put stock in that. *c*an say that i will do my best to be helpful and solvy and hopefully contribute to things rather than leave it up to tone or chance!! *t*hough i can't promise i'll be the best at it i do think i've learned a bit stuff since i started playing here. (*o*n the other hand this is an MFia and i don't, i don't know if what i can come up with will be helpful?) *r*egardless i will do my best to prove myself/help in other ways!!








Spoiler: the hint at where i was softing that was not actually intended for anyone to be able to use as a softing hint






sanderidge said:


> no i'm hype too!! sorry if i sounded overly stiff/formal, it was just a lot of "i understand and think this is reasonable but please do not take this as a confession of guilt"... *trying to convey a lot at once* hgjksdnfgh


----------



## Eifie (Aug 3, 2022)

I just want y'all to know that you will be treated to the following pieces of Arte™ as a result of Keldeo and I making frivolous bets on this game:

Keldeo:
- a drawing of Barfie
- woweespritesob

Eifie:
- design and draw Keldeo's fursona


----------



## Herbe (Aug 3, 2022)

mewtinimason was essential for me this game tbh tbh tbh <333


----------



## Novae (Aug 3, 2022)

Eifie said:


> - design and draw Keldeo's fursona


please tell me i was personally responsible for this because if so it will all have been more than worth it


----------



## Eifie (Aug 3, 2022)

Wisper said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> > - design and draw Keldeo's fursona
> ...


I am sorry, you are responsible for the Barfie drawing :(

the bets were:

1) Eifie bets that wisper is mafia, Keldeo bets sande. loser draws Barfie. if qenya is mafia we both have to draw Barfie.

2) Eifie bets Herbe will be the night kill, Keldeo bets JackPK. if Keldeo loses makes woweespritesob. if Eifie loses she draws and designs Keldeo's fursona. nobody died, so we both lost.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 3, 2022)

(nb Keldeo had no idea what was going on in this game beyond me yelling at him about qenya for what was apparently an entire week)


----------



## M&F (Aug 3, 2022)

and here's some logging on



Spoiler: Night 0



















Spoiler: Day 1














Spoiler: Night 1









a note for additional comedy: mewtini requested that it should be this meme specifically. now picture someone trying to reenact it, only to be whisked away by a bird.










Spoiler: Day 2














Spoiler: Night 2



















Spoiler: Day 3


----------



## Novae (Aug 3, 2022)

Eifie said:


> 2) Eifie bets Herbe will be the night kill, Keldeo bets JackPK. if Keldeo loses makes woweespritesob. if Eifie loses she draws and designs Keldeo's fursona. nobody died, so we both lost.


no wait so i am directly responsible by messing up the nightkill

BIG WIN


----------



## Novae (Aug 3, 2022)

please show this to me once you are done


----------



## Eifie (Aug 3, 2022)

of course, I will be bumping the thread in 6 months' time


----------



## M&F (Aug 3, 2022)

and lastly, here's the system PMs, because there weren't that many of them and they were fun to write



Spoiler: N0 - Zero Moment investigates JackPK, dies anyway



You and Rose stared intently down *JackPK* and Gwen's perfomance this Night, with a twinge of envy that steadily blossomed into a fiery obssession. Who do these two think they are, to show you up and look so *Tough* while doing it?

This anger is so intense, so relentless, it's starting to make your bones ache! ... ... On second thought, it might not just be your emotions doing that.
*You have died.*





Spoiler: N0 - Herbe inherits Burning Jealousy



As you watched appeals fly and the crowd going wild, your keen eye was drawn straight to Rose's *Burning Jealousy*. Yes, yes -- this is the *Beauty* you've been looking for! You guided Paul Paul's deft brushwork, and thusly, the two of you created another masterpiece. Loathsome emotions metaphorically depicted as shimmering flames, a fox that looks like Guy Fawkes -- truly, there's nothing missing.

As you puzzle over what name could possibly capture this piece's essence, a simple rhyme comes to your head: she is Beauty... she is Grace... she will burn your eyes right off your-

-----



> *Burning Jealousy* (*Beauty* | +4 Appeal) | Targets 1 player (alive, excluding oneself)
> _Stares at another contestant's move with covetous plagiaristic eyes._
> At the end of the Night: you learn the Contest Type of the Move that your target player used during the Night.​


From now on, this move replaces "She Is Grace" in your moveset.





Spoiler: N0 - mewtini inherits Covet and receives a Nasty Surprise



Earlier in the Contest hall, you caught a glimpse of Rose, the Thievul, begging her trainer, Zero Moment, for a treat that she was never going to be given -- because it's "bad for foxes" and "will make her go blind", or so they say. But who are we humans to deny other creatures the chance to do stupid and harmful things for love, when we're keen to take such chances when they come to us? Thusly, was it not truly human when Rose decided to quit merely *Covet*ing the treat and just snatched it right out of her trainer's hands?

Why, it's more than just human -- it is *Cuteness* personified, expressed in motion and gesture! Now, if you were to craft a pose that looks just like that scene you witnessed... that would answer one of those very, very important questions that have been burning in your mind.

-----



> *Covet* (*Cuteness* | +? Appeal) | Targets 1 player (alive, excluding oneself)
> _Makes the appeal as good as those before it. It's NOT stealing, alright._
> This Move earns Appeal equal to the base Appeal of the target player's Move, if possible. (Otherwise, it simply earns +5 Appeal.)​


From now on, this move replaces Curl Up Into Fetal Position, I Guess in your moveset.

-----

Phew! That sure was a workout and-- eeeuuuuugh, what did you just sit on? Who put this on your bench? It's so sticky and gross and everywhere! Although... you can't help but wonder if it might have some use.

You've received a *Nasty Surprise* item. You can use up your Nasty Surprise at any time during a Day Phase in order to target and kill a player. However, this is only possible if you've earned 4 Appeal or less during the previous Night. Additionally, if you've earned 2 Appeal or less during the previous Night, the Nasty Surprise can bypass other effects which prevent deaths.
The Nasty Surprise is activated by sending a PM, containing the target for the kill.





Spoiler: D1 - Herbe receives Bees?!, and they are consumed



Readying yourself for another night of analysis and auterialism, you pop open the door to your locker and-- oh my sweet kurishitan deity, it's full of Bees?!. They fly out in a swarm, then settle on flying around in a circle. A nuisance to be sure, but perhaps this challenge to maintain your focus as you paint is what you've been needing to take your art to the next level...

You've received a *Bees?!* item. It will automatically protect you from up to one effect that would result in your death (including the Day lynch pool), and whenever it does, it will be consumed, yielding no further use.

-----

As true as you'd expected, no amount of buzzing could match your dedication to your craft. In fact, so absorbed were you in each stroke of the brush, that you never quite realized when it was that the Bees?! that had surrounded you just... flew off into the night, no trace left that they had ever been there. You will miss them... but not as much as the world will miss your brillance if you don't hunker down and finish this painting already.

*Your Bees?! item has been used up.*





Spoiler: N2 - Herbe inherits Frenzy Plant



They can close the contest hall and say you're supposed to "go home" and "not ask for a refund" all they want, but the festival doesn't dismiss you -- your passion dismisses you. Besides, running from the bouncers while you paint may have just given your work the edge you've been looking for.

For days now, people have been posing the question again and again: is it possible for a Liligant to use *Frenzy Plant*? You finally understand, though, that it's not a matter of "can" -- only a matter of "will". In order for true *Coolness* to flourish on the canvas,  it must not be chained down by such trite questions as what's possible in reality. For in art, possibility and impossibility is determined only by the limits of your own imagination!

Still, the limits of your own imagination are real, which is why you've decided to title the piece "My Pokémon Is Fight".

-----



> *Frenzy Plant* (*Coolness* | +2 Appeal) | Targets 1 player (alive, excluding oneself)
> _Badly startles another Pokémon, potentially disrupting their performance completely._
> The target player's Move this Night earns -2 less Appeal.​If the target player's Move this Night would earn no more than 2 Appeal: negate its usage. (That Move does not count as having been used or targeted, and earns 0 Appeal.)​


From now on, this move replaces "My Pokémon Is Fight" in your moveset.





Spoiler: N2 - mewtini receives Bees?!



Focus the mind, hone the body, enter the character... How does it go again? MudamudamudamudamudamudI'mabeeI'mabeeI'maI'mabee-- wait, what? Where did all these Bees?! come from?? Ugh, this is messing up your focus completely. But wait -- is that something that Jobronski Gabanna would think? Of course not. He'd push through, no matter what. He'd never give up! And neither will you, until you finally strike that perfect pose.

You've received a *Bees?!* item. It will automatically protect you from up to one effect that would result in your death (including the Day lynch poll), and whenever it does, it will be consumed, yielding no further use.


----------



## qenya (Aug 3, 2022)

wooo we got there in the end. good job guys



Herbe said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > QENYA I AM SO SORRY I WAS TUNNELED SO HARD
> ...


btw i fully believe this is just random coincidence, dw about it!! i thought it was hilarious, i was sorting through your old posts going "hmm... do they often tend to jump on people D1... well they did there, on me... and they did there, also on me... waiiiit a minute >:O"


----------



## qenya (Aug 3, 2022)

Eifie said:


> 2) Eifie bets Herbe will be the night kill, Keldeo bets JackPK. if Keldeo loses makes woweespritesob. if Eifie loses she draws and designs Keldeo's fursona. nobody died, so we both lost.


i think you won this in spirit since wisper did _try_ to kill herbe.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 3, 2022)

qenya said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> > 2) Eifie bets Herbe will be the night kill, Keldeo bets JackPK. if Keldeo loses makes woweespritesob. if Eifie loses she draws and designs Keldeo's fursona. nobody died, so we both lost.
> ...


it's true, but we do not acknowledge this since not making Keldeo a fursona would be a net loss for all.


----------



## Novae (Aug 3, 2022)

all part of the plan


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2022)

Wisper said:


> all part of the plan


(translator's note: "plan" means "keikaku")


----------

